#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Ведущие буддийские наставники призвали тибетцев отказаться от пьянства и игромании

## Galina

Ведущие наставники тибетского буддизма в ходе встречи в Индии призвали тибетцев отвергнуть пристрастия, которые, по их словам, наиболее распространены в регионе Гималаев, включая пьянство и игроманию, сообщило 12 апреля Radio Free Asia (RFA). 

Буддийские лидеры, собравшиеся в Дхарамсале, городке на севере Индии, где базируется правительство Тибета в изгнании, упомянули в числе наихудших привычек тибетцев потребление алкоголя, игроманию, драки и курение. 

«Алкоголь следует рассматривать как коренную причину горя», - сказал тибетской программе RFA известный учитель буддийской традиции Ньингма Трушу Ринпоче. «Даже наш учитель Господь Будда упоминал несколько случаев грехопадения, совершенного из-за потребления алкоголя. Это создает проблемы для тела и разума», - отметил Трушу Ринпоче, призвав всех тибетцев, пристрастившихся к алкоголю, постепенно снижать потребление и затем совсем отказаться от него. «Излишняя увлеченность азартной игрой имеет серьезные последствия для жизни», - добавил он, отметив, что игромания была распространенной проблемой еще до аннексии Тибета Китаем в 1950 году.

Буддийские лидеры объединились в молитве за долгую жизнь для Далай-ламы, бежавшего из Тибета в 1959-м после восстания против китайского правления. Они напомнили также, что социальные проблемы среди тибетцев порождены глубоко несчастным положением при правлении Китая.

Кармапа Ринпоче, глава школы тибетского буддизма Карма Кагью, сказал, что он также слышал о распространении игромании, пьянства и курения: «Я думаю, что на эти социальные проблемы должны обратить внимание мировая общественность в целом и тибетское общество в частности. В то же время мы должны понять, что к таким пристрастиям ведут многие факторы и ситуации». Однако, отметил Кармапа Ринпоче, ответственность по-прежнему лежит на тех, кто вовлечен. «Надо избегать самоунижения и вместо этого развивать уважение к себе. Не в природе ума практиковать то, о чем говорят другие, пока не увидишь реальное положение вещей. Поэтому очень важно понимать реальные положения, которые возникают из-за таких интенсивных пристрастий», - сказал он.

Сакья Ринпоче, глава традиции Сакья, призвал всех тибетцев, а особенно молодых, оставаться физически и умственно здоровыми. «В Тибете много такого, что ведет к отчаянию общество в целом и молодежь в частности. Это игромания, ночные клубы и игры. Привязанность к этим безумствам весьма разрушительна, - сказал он. – Я в самом деле тревожусь по поводу этих пристрастий».

Как говорит Гаден Хранитель Трона, глава традиции Гелугпа, игромания ведет к насилию среди тибетцев. «Я слышал, что многие тибетцы вооружаются кинжалами, когда идут играть, что ведет к стычкам и смертям. Всем тибетцам следует отказаться от такого поведения», - сказал он.

Далай-лама обвинил Пекин в проведении «культурного геноцида» в Тибете. Китайское правительство все время отрицает обвинения в том, что проводит политику переезда населения в Тибет, говоря, что общее число ханьских китайцев в Тибете составляет 80837 (3,7 процента от всего населения) в сравнении с числом тибетцев в 2,196 млн. Однако международные организации полагают, что общее число китайцев в три-четыре раза превышает эти данные. Аналитики считают, что железнодорожное сообщение Циньхай-Тибет привлекает дополнительно огромный поток экономических мигрантов из центральных частей Китая в этот относительно удаленный регион, причем воздействие этого фактора еще предстоит оценить.

Валерий Никольский

http://savetibet.ru/2007/04/14/no_smoking.html

----------

Кунсанг (20.09.2012)

----------


## Aufschnaiter

Последний абзац - какое то тоскливое де жавю навеел. Сразу вспомнился конец 80-х и заявления властей Прибалтики о засилии русскоязычных мигрантов. ИМХО, отношения Тибетского автономного района с центральной властью КНР - внутреннее дело Китая. Пусть разбираются сами, я не сторонник многочисленных западных правозащитных организаций типа "Свободный Тибет", которые не понимая всей сути происходящих там явлений лезут в эти вопросы со своими навязчивыми рекомендациями. В остальном же все правильно - чо тут говорить, физическое и моральное здоровье нации - важная вещь. Правда, (не знаю как в Тибете) в России такие призывы вряд ли имели бы какую нибудь силу, пусть даже с ними выступили бы все религиозные деятели страны вместе взятые.

----------


## Ондрий

Пусть "свободный Тибет" не понимает какой-то там сути, но всем нормальным людям почему то очевидно, что была такая страна "Тибет", а теперь ее не стало.

И конечно, чего ж тибетцы лезуть не в свое дело - рекомендуют еще чего-то - как в КНР должны обращаться с оккупированныи тибетцами.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Пусть "свободный Тибет" не понимает какой-то там сути, но всем нормальным людям почему то очевидно, что была такая страна "Тибет", а теперь ее не стало.
> 
> И конечно, чего ж тибетцы лезуть не в свое дело - рекомендуют еще чего-то - как в КНР должны обращаться с оккупированныи тибетцами.


А какая была страна Тибет до вхождения в состав КНР? Возьмите и почитайте - монастырское рабовладение, нищета и повальная неграмотность. После вхождения в состав КНР с этими проблемами было покончено. Не все так просто и черно-бело, как Вы думаете. И кстати, не забывайте, что "рекомендуют" то тут как раз тибетцы, проживающие в эмиграции, многие из которых получили светское образование в Оксфорде, в совершенстве владеют английским, являются желанными гостями звезд Голливуда и давно сами забыли как там выглядят повседневные реалии в их "родном" Тибете. Это как Ленин из Щвейцарии, попивая кофей, писал статьи и указывал русским рабочим, что им надо делать. Еще раз повторюсь, проблемы взаимоотношений Тибетского автономного района и центральных властей КНР - их сугубо внутренее дело. Пусть разбираются сами.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

Кстати, ну не стал бы Тибет китайским, стал бы британским или германским. Периоды независимости в истории этой страны в силу ее социально-политической слабости были весьма недолговременными.

----------


## Ондрий

Не надо передергивать - вопрос не о мифическом патронаже, а положении местных жителей и политки властей.

----------


## Ондрий

> А какая была страна Тибет до вхождения в состав КНР? Возьмите и почитайте - монастырское рабовладение, нищета и повальная неграмотность. После вхождения в состав КНР с этими проблемами было покончено.


Вас не смущает что в Папуа Новой Гвинее племена живут вообще под открытом небом, не имеют письменности, больниц, живут в первобытно-общинном строе.... Закидаем их бомбами? Принесем им демократию, образование.. (привет местным китаистам  :Wink:  )

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011), Кунсанг (20.09.2012)

----------


## GROM

Ничего,ничего!Скоро ,очень скоро и в РФ будет покончено с нищетой и безграмотностью усилиями китайских друзей  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## GROM

вспомнился анекдот по этому поводу:
2100 год Москва. Стоят два китайца у памятника Пушкина. Один изрекает: - Чиа сан, ты помнишь какой народ до нас обитал здесь - Конечно дорогой Хао это были ХА-ЧИ!

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011), Кунсанг (20.09.2012)

----------


## Alex-M

http://www.phayul.com/news/article.a...=16209&t=1&c=1

Tibetans Urged To Abstain from Drinking, Gambling 
RFA[Friday, April 13, 2007 08:27] 

Leading Tibetan Buddhist religious teachers meeting in India have urged Tibetans to give up vices they say are common in the Himalayan region, including drinking and gambling.

The leaders, meeting in the northern Indian town of Dharamsala where the Tibetan government-in-exile is based, cited alcohol consumption, gambling, fighting and smoking as the worst habits of Tibetans.

”Alcohol is considered to be the root cause of sorrow,” Trushu Rinpoche, a well-known teacher in the Nyinma Buddhist tradition, told RFA’s Tibetan service.

”Even our teacher Lord Buddha cited several instances of sins committed due to the consumption of alcohol. It causes problems to our body and mind,” Trushu Rinpoche said, calling on all Tibetans who indulged in alcohol to reduce their intake gradually and then give it up.

”Excessive indulgence in gambling has serious consequences in life,” he added, saying that gambling was already a widespread problem before the Chinese annexation of Tibet in 1950.

The leaders were joining prayers for the long life of the Dalai Lama, who fled Tibet after a failed uprising against Chinese rule in 1959. They also hinted that social problems among Tibetans were the result of deep unhappiness under Chinese rule.

Concerted effort needed

Karmapa Rinpoche, head of the Karma Kagyub school of Tibetan Buddhism, said he too had heard of widespread gambling, drinking, and smoking.

”I think these social problems need to be addressed by the world community in general and the Tibetan community in particular. At the same time we must understand that there could be many factors and situations which led to these indulgences.”

But he said responsibility still lay with the individuals concerned.

”One should avoid self-deception and instead develop self respect. It is the nature of mind not to practice what you were told to do by others unless one faces a real situation. Therefore it is very important to realize the real situations which result from these excessive indulgences,” he added.

Sakya Rinpoche, head of the Sakya tradition, called on all Tibetans, and youths in particular, to stay physically and mentally healthy.

”There are a variety of distractions for the public in general and youths in particular in Tibet. Those are gambling, night clubs, and games. Addictions to these distractions are very damaging,” he said.

”I am really worried about such indulgences.”

Violence reported

According to Gaden Thron Holder, head of the Gelugpa tradition, gambling also led to violence among Tibetans.

”I heard many Tibetans arm themselves with swords while gambling, which leads to fights and deaths. All Tibetans should avoid such behaviour,” he said.

The Dalai Lama has accused Beijing of perpetrating ”cultural genocide” in Tibet.

The Chinese government repeatedly denies allegations that it practices a policy of population transfer into Tibet, saying the total number of Han Chinese in Tibet is 80,837 (3.7 percent of the total population), compared to a Tibetan population of 2.196 million.

But international groups estimate the total number of Chinese at three to four times that figure.

Analysts say the completion of the Qinghai-Tibet rail link has brought a huge additional influx of economic migrants from Chinese heartlands to the formerly remote region, the full impact of which has yet to be felt.

Original reporting by RFA's Tibetan service. Translated by Karma Dorjee. Written for the Web in English by Luisetta Mudie and edited by Sarah Jackson-Han.

----------


## Fritz

> А какая была страна Тибет до вхождения в состав КНР?Возьмите и почитайте - монастырское рабовладение, нищета и повальная неграмотность.


Да такая же и осталась. Ну тачьки подержанные недорогие появились, пару школ китайских построили, могильник отходов ядерных, интернет для партийцев. Собственно и всё. И можно поподробнее о рабовладении? Насколько я понимаю, многие китайцы до сих пор неграмотные. А китайские крестьяне не имеют паспортов (рабовладение). 




> Кстати, ну не стал бы Тибет китайским, стал бы британским или германским.


Ага, щаз. Он вообще-то до 17-года под Россией ходил.

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Alex-M

http://www.tew.org/editorial-oped/tr...-nya/1004.html

Eastern Tibet: Development and the Reality on the Ground
(A frequent visitor to Tibet, who wishes to remain anonymous for security reasons, wrote this message for the international Tibet support community) 

If you travel west on the road from Dartsedo toward Lhasa, it quickly becomes apparent that the Chinese government is sparing no expense to ”develop” the towns and villages of Kham into cookie-cutter copies of their eastern relatives. Multi-story buildings are springing up with the requisite stalls underneath selling the same varieties of hardware, auto parts, foodstuff, clothing, and pharmaceuticals. Workers are brought in for the construction. Merchants follow to set up their shops and restaurants. 

What is missing in all of this activity is any kind of participation by the local Tibetan population. As one heads further and further west, there is a distinct split between the Tibetan farmers and nomads who populate the region and the mostly Chinese businessmen and women who own the stores, restaurants, and hotels that garner the majority of the cash flowing through the area. Tibetans are once again being left behind, and will soon be completely excluded from the development picture.

While we on the outside spend a considerable amount of time and energy discussing the finer points of participatory, sustainable development, the harsh reality is that inside Tibet, the Tibetans are about to lose their last chance to be participants in an economy, rather than victims of it. Is this Chinese-style development desirable? Absolutely not. Should the Tibetans have the right to decide how their land and their resources are developed? Absolutely so. What is more important now, however, is that the Tibetans actually survive. And now, their very survival is imminently endangered in the eastern regions of Tibet, where the Chinese government’s ”development” machine is steamrolling right over them.

The only thing that will prevent the extinction of Tibetans as a distinct people is a massive effort to educate them. Without adequate education, Tibetans are doomed to subsistence living in one of the most unforgiving environments on the planet. Much as we glorify the traditional lifestyle of Tibet’s nomads, there is nothing romantic about living in a smoke-filled yak-hair tent for months at a time at 35 degrees below zero. Neither is their traditional lifestyle sustainable under current Chinese rule, unless you count merely getting by as an acceptable state of affairs. A good number of the children in Kham are malnourished. They suffer and die from illnesses that are easily preventable with basic hygiene and vaccinations. The young men spend considerable time drinking, gambling, or playing street-side pool. The young women resort to sex work to make a living. Their lives are neither happy nor comfortable, and there is no sign that the ”development” going on in Kham and in other regions is going to change this. 

If the Tibet support community wants to help Tibetans participate in development in a meaningful way, the single most important thing to do is to support efforts to educate Tibetans inside Tibet, so they have a fighting chance against the far more powerful and plentiful Chinese population. All of this must be done in subtle ways, by supporting the people and organizations already working there, so that the Chinese government isn’t tempted to curtail these efforts. If we fail to *help the Tibetans inside improve their lives in ways that support their participation in economic development*, gaining Tibet’s freedom will be nothing more than a Pyrrhic victory.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Да такая же и осталась. Ну тачьки подержанные недорогие появились, пару школ китайских построили, могильник отходов ядерных, интернет для партийцев. Собственно и всё. И можно поподробнее о рабовладении? Насколько я понимаю, многие китайцы до сих пор неграмотные. А китайские крестьяне не имеют паспортов (рабовладение). 
> 
> 
> 
> Ага, щаз. Он вообще-то до 17-года под Россией ходил.


Ага, немецкие иномарки-такси в Лхасе, самое большое количество интернет-кафе в Лхасе на душу населения по сравнению со всем Западным Китаем, льготы тибетцам как нацменьшинствам при поступлении в самые престижные пекинские вузы, реставрация всех буддийских храмов, даже тех, что были развалены не в годы культурной революции а задолго до нее по нерадению самих тибетцев.
PS Подскажите пожалуйста, где это вы подчерпнули фантасмагорические сведения о "хождении Тибета под Россией до 17 года". В Тибете не существовало даже русской миссии в отличае от британской, появившейся там со времен Янгхасбенда.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> вспомнился анекдот по этому поводу:
> 2100 год Москва. Стоят два китайца у памятника Пушкина. Один изрекает: - Чиа сан, ты помнишь какой народ до нас обитал здесь - Конечно дорогой Хао это были ХА-ЧИ!


А вопрос совершенно не в том, что Китайцы "хорошие" а Тибетцы "плохие". Я уже много раз писал про Китай. И события на Даманском мы все хорошо помним и благодушно умиляться этой страной совершенно не стоит. Если бы не наш ядерный потенциал, возможно Россия уже давно разделила бы судьбу Тибета. Но увы, великому Китайскому "другу" Россия не по зубам. Я говорю о другом совершенно - во первых о том, что нельзя рисовать мир и историю черно-белыми красками. Китай много чего плохого натворил в Тибете, но и много хорошего тоже привнес. Во-вторых, взаимоотношения Китая и Тибета насчитывают тысячелетнюю историю. У них там всяко разно за это время отношения складывались. Пусть разбираются сами, это их внутреннее дело. Западу лезть туда со своими советами и устраивать там очередные "оранжевые" революции совершенно не годится!

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Вас не смущает что в Папуа Новой Гвинее племена живут вообще под открытом небом, не имеют письменности, больниц, живут в первобытно-общинном строе.... Закидаем их бомбами? Принесем им демократию, образование.. (привет местным китаистам  )


Демократию в Тибет на основе своей технологии "оранжевых" революций хотят принести как раз наши заокеанские "друзья". Не обольщайтесь - если Тибет перестанет быть китайским, свободным он все равно не станет. Вместо китайцев там появятся военные базы НАТО. Неужели Вы столь наивны?

----------


## Aufschnaiter

Кстати, для информации,  в 7 веке Тибет сам был имперской державой и вел многочисленные завоевательные войны. Это было как раз в эпоху Сонцена Гампо, тибетского царя, обратившего страну в буддизм. Тибетские завоевания были очень обширны: тибетцами были завоеваны Непал, значительная часть Бирмы, Северной Индии, Туркестана. Предпринимались Сонценом Гампо и попытки покорения Китая. Напуганый возможным походом тибетцев на Китай, китайский император в 638г. вынужден был по требованию Сонцена Гампо отдать ему в жены свою дочь, причем у тибетского царя уже были 2 жены - тибетка и принцеса покоренного Непала. Однако, это не особо помогло, тибетские завоевания продолжались. Армии Тибета дошли до Синьцзяна, Памира, Афганистана а на востоке вплотную приблизились к границам Китая, где были с трудом остановлены в 670г. китайским полководцем Кси Чжен Куэем. Так что истории Тибета и Китая очень тесно переплетены и малевать здесь все в черно-белые краски некорректно. Вражда-дружба этих двух народов насчитывает тысячелетия и не американцам с их 200-летней истории вмешиваться в это.

----------


## Ондрий

> Демократию в Тибет на основе своей технологии "оранжевых" революций хотят принести как раз наши заокеанские "друзья". Не обольщайтесь - если Тибет перестанет быть китайским, свободным он все равно не станет. Вместо китайцев там появятся военные базы НАТО. Неужели Вы столь наивны?


По мне хоть синие ежики - был бы человек свободен и мог бы не боятся быть буддистом и не прятать фото Далай Ламы.

Буддист! Купи биг-мак! Помоги материально мериканской демократии, на деньги которой поддерживаются восстановленные монастыри в Индии!  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Когда речь заходит о тибетском вопросе, то у многих буддистов просто срабатывает своего рода коллективное буддийско-тибетское эго, иначе говоря - чувство религиозной солидарности, мол, "наших бьют". Дело тут не в сострадании к тибетскому народу как таковому, так как тот же чеченский народ находится во многом в аналогичном положении, но что-то нет у него буддийских защитников, кроме пресловутого Тэрасавы. Оно и понятно, чеченцы верой не вышли... Десятки миллионов курдов вообще разбросаны по Ираку, Турции и Ирану, но что-то и за независимый Курдистан не возвышаются буддийские голоса... Тут ведь Тибет под боком, как же - "свои". Как же тут не попинать лишний раз "ужасных китайцев" и не поужасаться "жёлтой угрозе"?! А то, что свято место пусто не бывает, об этом думать как-то недосуг. Базы НАТО в оранжево-революционном "свободном" Тибете - это геополитическая неизбежность. Это уже будет не полумифическая "китайская угроза", а вполне реальный военный форпост с конкретными задачами. Конечно, для иных слишком либерально мыслящих буддистов сей факт тоже благом будет - "да здравствует свобода!" (а на штыках она или нет - дело десятое). Куда уж при таком высоком полёте мысли думать о проблемах всего китайского народа, для которого тибетский процесс может послужить катализатором самораспада, начиная с активизации уйгурских сепаратистов...

----------


## Ондрий

Михаил - ну какие штыки то? В Ираке штыки были совсем по иному поводу. Базы НАТО в европе никакие местные свободы не подавляют. Ложный патриотизм - последнее средство сами знаете кого.

Речь не идет о государственной независимости тибетского этноса. Всегда печально любое подавление. Сепаратизм - отдельная тема. Далай Лама и не настаивает на отделении Тибета - почету то все это аккуратно обходят. Речь идет *только* о сохранении Дхармы.

Извините - скажу непопулярные мысли - меня тибетский этнос интересует только с точки зрения Дхармы. Все.. в противном случае - они есть одни из пострадавших от оккупации.. как иракцы, сербы, в свое время шотландцы, и т.д. и т.п. - это вопрос политики, и в данном случае он в стороне от нас.

Так что прошу не уравнивать "аналогичные" проблемы в других регионах и "тибеский вопрос". Повторю - речь идет о сохранении Дхармы. На этом все.

Пока "Северная Дхарма" завязана на тиб. этнос - мы его поддерживаем как "своих", в ином случае это не наша работа, а ООН, правозащитников, различных международных комиссий и прочих политических организаций. Это - уже чисто *мирская деятельность*.. важная, да, нужная, да.. но - *не наша*, если вы не посвещаете свою жизнь политики в профессиональном плане.

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Борис

То есть, в максиме - гори все, лишь бы получать передачу и наставления любой ценой?

----------


## Ондрий

зачем же утрировать... я ж понятно написал выше:
кесарю кесарево, слесарю слесарево... болит душа за притесняемых - это хорошо, но это деятельность из другой оперы, потому и не хочу смешивать дхарму и политику. Разные вещи.....

Евразийство, антиазиопство, анархизм, коммунизм, империя.. это все про что угодно, только не о Дхарме. Не будет тибетцев - не будет и северной Дхармы - западные ученики еще не стали ТЕМИ КТО... 

Еще раз - тиб. тема увязана на дхарме, нет дхармы - тиб. тема - одна из других аналогичных. А когда у кого-то это все в кучу - то и выглядит это как "двурушничество", "выгораживание своих" и прочее..

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил - ну какие штыки то? В Ираке штыки были совсем по иному поводу. Базы НАТО в европе никакие местные свободы не подавляют.


Андрей, вот ведь реакция на потенциальные базы НАТО в Тибете:




> По мне хоть синие ежики - был бы человек свободен


В Афганистане человек свободен? А в Ираке? А сербы в Косово свободны? Речь-то ведь не о свободах в США и Европе, а об элементарной американской и натовской экспансии, которая проходит под гуманитарными и прочими благообразными флагами, но суть её понятна. Зачем же закрывать глаза на очевидное и думать, что в Тибете будет как-то иначе? Если дело, не дай Будда, до этого дойдёт, то там появятся не европейские стандарты свободы, а просто будет очередная зона влияния.




> Речь не идет о государственной независимости тибетского этноса. Всегда печально любое подавление. Сепаратизм - отдельная тема. Далай Лама и не настаивает на отделении Тибета - почету то все это аккуратно обходят.


Я всегда об этом и говорил - вопрос должен решаться в диалоге между ЕСДЛ и Китаем без какого-либо внешнего вмешательства. Решение - тот или иной вариант автономии.




> прошу не уравнивать "аналогичные" проблемы в других регионах и "тибеский вопрос". Повторю - речь идет о сохранении Дхармы. На этом все.


Позиция понятна.

----------


## Ондрий

> В Афганистане человек свободен? А в Ираке? А сербы в Косово свободны?


Миша, там же бардак был и без американцев. Ну зачем же так? Пришли туда мериканцы - фактически оккупировали территорию - делают тоже самое что и местные - убивают.. 

Михаил, но это же было ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО военное вторжение, с ультиматумом, объявлением войны, и прочими аттрибутами. Не политический альянс как Польши и NATO, а именно - война.. результат - налицо.. Что в Тибете, что в Ираке...

А тут получается некое историко-футурулогическое "исследование" - чтобы было бы, если бы... Был бы это политический альянс как у европы и нато или военная экспансия - это разные вещи, и последствия были бы разными.




> Речь-то ведь не о свободах в США и Европе, а об элементарной американской и натовской экспансии, которая проходит под гуманитарными и прочими благообразными флагами, но суть её понятна.


А суть одна - европа вся натовская - и что? Там запрещают гражданские свободы?




> Я всегда об этом и говорил - вопрос должен решаться в диалоге между ЕСДЛ и Китаем без какого-либо внешнего вмешательства. Решение - тот или иной вариант автономии.


в 59м году ЕСДЛ и Тибет уже были 1 на 1 с китаем. Никто не стал поддерживать, по разным причинам. Результат - известен.

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Пришли туда мериканцы - фактически оккупировали территорию - делают тоже самое что и местные - убивают..


Одно маленькое отличие - очередные территории поставлены под свой (внешний) контроль. И ещё небольшое отличие - число жертв тогда и теперь несоизмеримо, достаточно посмотреть на статистику. И это называется свободой и демократией...




> Был бы это политический альянс как у европы и нато или военная экспансия - это разные вещи, и последствия были бы разными.


При марионеточных местных правительствах эти "разные последствия" фактически нивелируются. Если не говорить о жертвах, то остальное, в сущности, идентично. Можно хотя бы бросить беглый взгляд на ту же "независимую" Польшу.




> А суть одна - европа вся натовская - и что? Там запрещают гражданские свободы?


После денацификации запрещать там что-либо уже не требуется. А вот Третий мир эти западные "свободолюбцы" пока ещё как следует не обработали.




> в 59м году ЕСДЛ и Тибет уже были 1 на 1 с китаем. Никто не стал поддерживать, по разным причинам. Результат - известен.


Это оправдывает вмешательство в дела суверенного государства? И до какой же степени? До военных акций включительно?

----------


## Ондрий

> Одно маленькое отличие - очередные территории поставлены под свой (внешний) контроль. И ещё небольшое отличие - число жертв тогда и теперь несоизмеримо, достаточно посмотреть на статистику. И это называется свободой и демократией...


а никто и не называет это "свободой" - это военные действия.





> При марионеточных местных правительствах эти "разные последствия" фактически нивелируются.


Я не политолог конечно, но правительства Европы как раз и не имеют намерений быть мариноточными. Особенно экономически. Евро - тот же пример. Объединенние в ЕС и т.д. Это все подкладка большой и толстой свиньи америке.




> После денацификации запрещать там что-либо уже не требуется.


ой, не надо... в Европах как раз таки и весьма сильно нац.самоосознание. Откуда такие пропагандисткие штучки? От Дугина? 
Сам я там не жил - но родственники были и знакомые .. Во франции к тебе будут просто надменно относиться если в ресторане заговоришь по англ - сочтут за мерикоса. Не любят их там.. давно и сильно. Как и друг-дружку вообще.

То что готты, англо-саксы ранее и ныне составляют родственные культуры - еще не значит их нивелирование под одну мериканскую гребенку. Англичане и немцы гораздо ближе друг к другу, чем мы и китайцы, или даже мы и англичане. Вот украинцы - наши люди.. если вы про родственность. В европе все объединяются - мыж тут, славяне как шииты и сунниты - никак разобратся не можем - у кого чуб длиннее или вареники слаще, квас вкуснее или медовуха круче. Это я и называю позором славянского этноса. С обеих сторон.




> Это оправдывает вмешательство в дела суверенного государства? И до какой же степени? До военных акций включительно?


Вы про Тибет-Китай? Т.е. с вашей логикой можно считать уже и Ирак суверенной территорией USA на основании ее оккупации американцами  :Smilie: 

----
З.Ы.. чесслово - не хочется углубляться в политику - не нравится она мне... позицию изложил - дхарма важнее государств и государей. А уж любой государь всегда вырастит своих патриотов. Всегда так было и будет.

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## GROM

> А вопрос совершенно не в том, что Китайцы "хорошие" а Тибетцы "плохие". Я уже много раз писал про Китай. И события на Даманском мы все хорошо помним и благодушно умиляться этой страной совершенно не стоит. Если бы не наш ядерный потенциал, возможно Россия уже давно разделила бы судьбу Тибета. Но увы, великому Китайскому "другу" Россия не по зубам. Я говорю о другом совершенно - во первых о том, что нельзя рисовать мир и историю черно-белыми красками. Китай много чего плохого натворил в Тибете, но и много хорошего тоже привнес. Во-вторых, взаимоотношения Китая и Тибета насчитывают тысячелетнюю историю. У них там всяко разно за это время отношения складывались. Пусть разбираются сами, это их внутреннее дело. Западу лезть туда со своими советами и устраивать там очередные "оранжевые" революции совершенно не годится!


Меня базы НАТО не пугают,совершенно  :Smilie:  
В странах НАТО всё ок с буддизмом,никто там не гнобит людей за их религию.
И не надо песен о оранжевых революциях!Если вы так хорошо знакомы с историей Тибета,то должны знать,что по сути янки и НАТО как раз таки кинули Тибет в 1959.Никто туда не послал своих морпехов за демократию и свободу,а было бы неплохо.Янки и сами жалеют,но уже поздно.
Что касается "пусть сами разбираются",так разобрались уже..ещё как разобрались...
Людей перебили массу,монастыри поразрушали..
Конечно возможно вы поддерживаете всё это ...

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## GROM

А тупость и самонадеянность тибетского правительства 50х никто не оправдывает.
Достаточно было им под Индию уйти,и всё было бы у них хорошо.
Аналогичная ситуация развивается сейчас в Непале,очень себя они могучими ощущали при короле..и капец им пришёл!
Индия их спаситель !Но разве они это поймут?  :Smilie: 
Прекрасный пример Ладак,который отошёл к Индии.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> а никто и не называет это "свободой" - это военные действия.


Носители этой "свободы" и их иракские марионетки так не считают.




> правительства Европы как раз и не имеют намерений быть мариноточными. Особенно экономически. Евро - тот же пример. Объединенние в ЕС и т.д. Это все подкладка большой и толстой свиньи америке.


С одной стороны, подкладка свиньи, а с другой стороны, ни одно европейское государство, входящее в НАТО и ЕС (особенно это относится к странам "новой Европы"), не может считаться суверенным в полном смысле этого слова. Примеры Евро и ЕС, а также неудачная попытка принятия европейской Конституции, как раз и свидетельствуют о последовательном ограничении национального суверенитета. Не нужно забывать и про американские военные базы, разбросанные по всей Европе. И не наивно ли после этого надеяться на демократию и укрепление суверенитета в странах Третьего мира с помощью западных "друзей"?! Нет, задачи диаметрально противоположны.




> в Европах как раз таки и весьма сильно нац.самоосознание.


На уровне обывателей оно ещё осталось, потому и провалили проект Евроконституции, а элиты давно работают на Штаты.




> Откуда такие пропагандисткие штучки? От Дугина?


От очевидности. :Smilie:   Всё больше европейцев на вопрос о своей национальности отвечают: "европеец".




> Сам я там не жил - но родственники были и знакомые .. Во франции к тебе будут просто надменно относиться если в ресторане заговоришь по англ - сочтут за мерикоса. Не любят их там.. давно и сильно. Как и друг-дружку вообще.


Ещё пара десятков лет удачной работы евроструктур - и об этом останутся одни воспоминания. Третьему же миру эгалитаристские и масскультурные стандарты навязать будет гораздо сложнее. В конечном итоге эти попытки размывания всего и вся обречены, но это не значит, что их можно не замечать, полагая, что всё прекрасно и замечательно.




> То что готты, англо-саксы ранее и ныне составляют родственные культуры - еще не значит их нивелирование под одну мериканскую гребенку. Англичане и немцы гораздо ближе друг к другу


Хотелось бы, чтоб так оно и было, но тенденции пока говорят о другом. Что англичане? Даже Меркель взяла однозначный курс на США. В этом они сейчас наиболее близки.




> Вы про Тибет-Китай?


Именно. :Smilie:  Так до какой степени возможно внешнее вмешательство? :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> От очевидности.  Всё больше европейцев на вопрос о своей национальности отвечают: "европеец".


А знаете, Михаил..... а это и хорошо..!! Патриотизм часто или даже всегда неотделим от легкого налета национализма. А иногда и не легкого. Чем это кончается - Германия середины прошлого века. Она реализовала пик подобных настроений. В пределе, до чего можно докатиться по такой дорожке.

Я был бы счастлив еслиб мои внуки-правнуки дожили до времени, когда на вопрос "ты кто?" - они ответят:

- Славянин!

а не кацап, москаль, хохол, бульбаш или шляхтич.....

и, к сожелению, думаю никто не доживет до ситуации:

- Ты кто?
*- Я - человек!*

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## JuniorUK

> В странах НАТО всё ок с буддизмом,никто там не гнобит людей за их религию.


Далай Лама путешествует по странам НАТО в Европе и Штатам без видимых проблем. И никто не отказывает ему в визах из-за боязни гнева Китая или местной доминиерующей церкви.

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Я был бы счастлив еслиб мои внуки-правнуки дожили до времени, когда на вопрос "ты кто?" - они ответят:
> 
> - Славянин!


Евразиец! :Smilie:  




> и, к сожелению, думаю никто не доживет до ситуации:
> 
> - Ты кто?
> *- Я - человек!*


Когда-нибудь в иных жизнях...

Андрей, всё дело в том, что к этому идеалу  можно двигаться только через многополярность, диалог, интернационализм... Та самая "цветущая сложность", о которой писал ещё Константин Леонтьев. Эгалитаризм же, усреднение, омассовление и опопсовление культуры, и все прочие прелести, которые несёт нам глобализация по образцу Штатов, - это движение в противоположном направлении, не к человеческому идеалу, а к звериному. Вот такие дела...

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Борис

Ох уж эта "тибетская тема", сама по себе политическая...





> В странах НАТО всё ок с буддизмом,никто там не гнобит людей за их религию.





> Далай Лама путешествует по странам НАТО в Европе и Штатам без видимых проблем. И никто не отказывает ему в визах из-за боязни гнева Китая или местной доминиерующей церкви.



Лет 300 назад все было с точностью почти до наоборот.



И проведем мысленный эксперимент.

"Отнимаем" у стран ЕС и НАТО средства, выбитые ими - при помощи МВФ, а когда надо - и авианосцев-"томагавков"-морпехов - из Третьего Мира (пухнущего от голода все сильнее и сильнее).

Жировой слой их сдуватся, а с ним и благодушность.

Расточительная по своей сути либеральная рыночная экономика (это нам сейчас все уши прожужжали на предмет ее якобы безусловной правильности и эффективности, а лет 50 назад даже в американских учебниках экономики писали, что план эффективнее рынка) сдувается или лопается, как пузырь.

На смену "обществу потребления и всеобщего благоденствия" приходит жесткая экономия ресурсов со всеми вытекающими.

На поверхность выплывает "хомо хомини люпус эст", провозглашенное еще отцами-основателями либерализма (не надо сводить эту доктрину к абстрактно-абсолютизированному "уважению к чужим правам", это уважение там имеет место в сугубо определенном контексте).

И где будет их "толерантость"? 

Кто, при почти неизбежной при таком раскладе диктатуре, поручится за свободу исповедания там чужеземного азиатского культа?

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Alex

> Я был бы счастлив, если б мои внуки-правнуки дожили до времени, когда на вопрос "ты кто?" - они ответят:
> - Славянин!
> а не кацап, москаль, хохол, бульбаш или шляхтич.....
> и, к сожелению, думаю никто не доживет до ситуации:
> - Ты кто?
> - Я - человек!


Я, похоже, дожил...  :Smilie:  
В моих детях смешаны корейская, украинская, русская и еврейская крови...

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> и, к сожелению, думаю никто не доживет до ситуации:
> 
> - Ты кто?
> *- Я - человек!*


P.S. Принципиальный момент - внутреннее содержание *человека*. Если это будет духовно кастрированный биологический автомат, запрограммированный исключительно на потребление, то это одно. Это уже недочеловек в полном смысле этого слова и до таких времён доживать не хотелось бы. Увы, но к этому и ведёт политика либерального фашизма. Если же это будет *Человек*, помнящий о своих корнях и истоках, человек разумный и человек духовный, человек сострадательный и самосовершенствующийся, то это совсем другое. Это Сверхчеловек Гёте и немецкой классической философии. Такой *Человек*, даже если в нём перемешаны, к примеру, индийская, русская, китайская и еврейская кровь, будет помнить о культуре своих предков и знать её, будет чтить свои традиции, что нисколько не отменяет и не противоречит тому, что он прежде всего *Человек*.  Будда на вопрос:"Кто ты: бог, человек, якша...", ответил: "Я Будда". Можно сказать, Сверхчеловек и *Человек* с большой буквы, полностью раскрывший и превзошедший человеческий потенциал, Освободившийся.

----------


## GROM

> Ох уж эта "тибетская тема", сама по себе политическая...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Лет 300 назад все было с точностью почти до наоборот.
> ...






А лет 1000 000 назад как было? :Big Grin:  
А давайте ещё у благодушных европейцев вырежем почки,и выколем по одному глазу!А потом посмотрим,смогут ли они сохранить своё благодушие :Big Grin:  
НАТО расширяется  не за счёт кнута  :Wink:  
Сотрудничать с НАТО гораздо удобнее чем с другими формами империй,штаты предсказуемы ,стабильны и вменяемы .Поэтому у них такое влияние.
И как бы там не было,они гораздо больше считаются с интересами простых граждан нежели альтернативные "сверхдержавы"

Когда представители западного мира говорят о свободах,они к сожалению упускают из виду одну вещь,наши люди вовсе не понимают о какой свободе идёт речь."Америка за свободу,но этому ты не верь,попробуй ка при народе пос..ть на чужую дверь"применив примерно такой лозунг наш человек решает что такое свобода.

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Tiop

> фашизма


Зачем человеку Мира нужно держаться за своих предков и их традиции?

Может ему другие нравятся? Или он в Вашем светлом будущем "прикреплён" к "своей группе", "fascio"?

Нет здесь у Вас подмены понятий? "Либеральный" - "фашизм", а "чтить свои традиции" - "Сверхчеловек"...

Ох...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> НАТО расширяется  не за счёт кнута


Расширяется за счёт пряника, а в своём дальнейшем функционировании использует и кнут.




> штаты предсказуемы ,стабильны и вменяемы .


Скажите это сербам, афганцам и иракцам.




> И как бы там не было,они гораздо больше считаются с интересами простых граждан нежели альтернативные "сверхдержавы"


Предварительно вырезав миллионы индейцев и обратив в рабство миллионы африканских рабов. Белый расизм до сих пор там, если и не процветает, то чувствует себя довольно вольготно, как, впрочем, и чёрный расизм.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Зачем человеку Мира нужно держаться за своих предков и их традиции?


Я не о "людях мира". Космополитизм как раз идеологически подпитывает тот самый эгалитаризм и ведёт, в конечном итоге, к  либеральному фашизму. "Человек мира" как частное лицо заслуживает уважения, но когда деидеологизация ставится на поток, а патриотизм приравнивается к фашизму, то это и есть путь уже к фашизму либеральному.




> Нет здесь у Вас подмены понятий? "Либеральный" - "фашизм", а "чтить свои традиции" - "Сверхчеловек"...


Я выше обяснил. Не надо вкладывать в понятие "Сверхчеловек" псевдоницшеанский смысл, а неограниченный и агрессивно-экспансионистский либерализм неизбежно подвергается фашизации.

----------


## Ондрий

> .....Такой *Человек*, даже если в нём перемешаны, к примеру, индийская, русская, китайская и еврейская кровь, будет помнить о культуре своих предков и знать её, будет чтить свои традиции, что нисколько не отменяет и не противоречит тому, что он прежде всего *Человек*.  Будда на вопрос:"Кто ты: бог, человек, якша...", ответил: "Я Будда". Можно сказать, Сверхчеловек и *Человек* с большой буквы, полностью раскрывший и превзошедший человеческий потенциал, Освободившийся.


глубоко копнули - я вот русский, а буддист.. казлось бы "должен быть" православным, или даже язычником, если уж на то пошло.

культура это не только цвет кожи и география, а свободный выбор человека.. это - мои такие взгляды.. Дугин и Ко думают видимо иначе.

----------


## GROM

> Расширяется за счёт пряника, а в своём дальнейшем функционировании использует и кнут.
> 
> 
> Скажите это сербам, афганцам и иракцам.
> 
> 
> Предварительно вырезав миллионы индейцев и обратив в рабство миллионы африканских рабов. Белый расизм до сих пор там, если и не процветает, то чувствует себя довольно вольготно, как, впрочем, и чёрный расизм.


Давайте для начала скажем тибетцам!
Тем кто сейчас в тюрьме,тем у кого умерли родственники,тем у кого разрушили монастыри....
А затем глянем как обстоят СЕЙЧАС дела в странах антинатовской направленности со свободами своих граждан.Странам которые превращали своих собственных граждан в рабов,и вырезали действительно миллионы своих граждан.

----------


## Tiop

Ок, значит в Вашей програме Мира не предусмотрено, соответственно на вопрос:




> Может ему другие нравятся? Или он в Вашем светлом будущем "прикреплён" к "своей группе", "fascio"?


Умные люди, ответственные за не-развитие Мира на первый вопрос ответили - "нам не нравится!", на второй - "конечно!". Это ли не проект ограничения Человека, догматического определения его "линии поведения" и ценностей? Самый настоящий фашизм... 

Найти здесь Человека, а не проект какого-то омрачённого представления о нём отдельной группы ("fascio") людей - проблематично...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> глубоко копнули - я вот русский, а буддист.. казлось бы "должен быть" православным, или даже язычником, если уж на то пошло.


Почему же обязательно "должен быть"? Достаточно уважительного или, по крайней мере, терпимого отношения к духовно-национальным историческим традициям. Уважения, в силу своего антиавраамизма, мне самому порой недостаёт, но это не значит, что мы вправе полностью отвергать и смешивать с грязью свои более чем тысячелетние традиции. Право-то такое, конечно, есть, но будет ли человек, так поступающий, тем самым *человеком*, о котором Вы писали? Думаю, просто не может быть.




> культура это не только цвет кожи и география, а свободный выбор человека.. это - мои такие взгляды.. Дугин и Ко думают видимо иначе.


Не отождествляйте меня с АГД. Культура - это не только "цвет кожи и география", это вообще не культура, но и сводить её только к "свободному выбору" крайне опрометчиво.

----------


## Ондрий

> Евразиец!


уж лучше финно-бушмено-маориец )




> Эгалитаризм же, усреднение, омассовление и опопсовление культуры, и все прочие прелести, которые несёт нам глобализация по образцу Штатов, - это движение в противоположном направлении, не к человеческому идеалу, а к звериному. Вот такие дела...


ну почему же вам так хочется верить - если это USA - то сразу звериный аскал капитализма по типу пропаганды КПСС?!!!  :Confused:  

USA - это страна контрастов (С) - люди и в европах и а америках выбирают как себе угробить поинтереснее жизнь... сами.. а не по указке сверху. И что? Обещство потребления? А вы видели где-то иное общество - пусть и восточное? Все потребляют.... Есть везде процент тех кто не хочет жить как свинья, проводя жизнь у телевизора/скотного двора/пашни/джутовых плантаций и т.д. - и занимаются духовными изысканиями... И если в штатах жирные гамбургеры, то это еще не значит что там все свиньи.. Никакая логигка тут у вас не прослеживается - только оголтелое желание опорочить "загнивающий Запад"... 

Как раз на Западе Дхарма появилась среди белых.. Как раз там не давят инакомыслие, и ЕСДЛ вхож в белые дома и нобелевские кущи. А у нас при всей нашей "духовности", а на деле, я считаю, безхребетности и вялости народа, который все стерпит, всерху решают - будут мои дети учить насильно православие в школах или нет.... Хорошая духовность...

Живи сам - и дай жить другим. Не лезте в мои умы - и я не полезу на баррикады - так живут на западе.. А у нас все революции милостью божьей спскались сверху. 

Студенческие разбоки в Беркли, французские студенческие "беспорядки" - волна соц.полит. протеста - прокатывалась во 2й половине 20го века.. а у нас - тихо все.. боятся все.. привыкли спину гнуть.. вот и вся наша "духовность".

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> в Вашей програме Мира не предусмотрено


Не надо подменять понятия. Космополтизм совсем не есть то, что может гарантировать Мир.




> Может ему другие нравятся? Или он в Вашем светлом будущем "прикреплён" к "своей группе", "fascio"?





> Умные люди, ответственные за не-развитие Мира на первый вопрос ответили - "нам не нравится!", на второй - "конечно!". Самый настоящий фашизм...
> 
> Найти здесь Человека, а не проект какого-то омрачённого представления о нём отдельной группы ("fascio") людей - проблематично...


Согласен, это фашизм. В теории либерализм противоположен, но на практике мы видим стратегию "либеральных" держав именно в этой парадигме: "Нам не нравится, а потому мы летим к вам".

----------


## Ондрий

> Почему же обязательно "должен быть"? Достаточно уважительного или, по крайней мере, терпимого отношения к духовно-национальным историческим традициям.


А это вы скажите "нашему народу" который считает иначе. Скажите властям которые сраслись с РПЦ и не стесняются креститься показушно в храмах. Скажите всем ветвям власти, чтобы соблюдали они конституцию о свободе совести.

Вот вам ответ одного миллиционера мне - "что сволочь, тебя христианство не удовлетворяет?"

А знаете почему? Государство/власть - это все мы - это теже самые люди, что и дядя вася во дворе... 

И пока мы сами не выдавили из себя генетического раба созданного за тысячи лет крепостничества и коммунизма в последнее столетие, мы никогда не станем КУЛЬТУРНОЙ нацией... 

Пока мы не научимся *уважать свободу САМИ* - мы будем рожать такие правительства и думы которые и будут нас же и гнобить. Мы будем рожать таких Дугиных и жириков брызгающих слюной.. говорящих кем я должен быть и в какой позе стоять... вот вам и вся культура.

----------


## Ондрий

> Белый расизм до сих пор там, если и не процветает, то чувствует себя довольно вольготно, как, впрочем, и чёрный расизм.


угу.. а у нас бытовой расизм побежден? назвать пару-тройку народных именований сотрудников центральных рынков?  :Wink:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> ну почему же вам так хочется верить - если это USA - то сразу звериный аскал капитализма по типу пропаганды КПСС?!!!


Есть история этой страны и есть её текущая внешняя политика. Какая вера? Есть факты, которых более чем достаточно. Я не говорю сейчас о внутренних свободах и социальной политике в Штатах, но исключительно о внешних проявлениях, которые просто чудовищны, начиная с локальных войн с соседями, и заканчивая Ираком, Гуантанома и тюрьмами ЦРУ.




> И если в штатах жирные гамбургеры, то это еще не значит что там все свиньи.. Никакая логигка тут у вас не прослеживается - только оголтелое желание опорочить "загнивающий Запад"...


Откуда же такие выводы? Давайте различать народ и элиты, среднего американца и стратега из Госдепартамента. Если же смотреть в целом, то даже как-то несерьёзно сравнивать многотысячелетние культуры Индии и Китая, а также двухтысячелетние культуры Европы (если даже на миг забыть об античности) с примитивной двухсотлетней американской "культурой". Я ведь не говорю, что там, например, Фолкнера не было, но общий сравнительный анализ явно не в пользу столь защищаемой Вами квазикультуры. Феномен же безудержного потребления есть порождение именно западной цивилизации, а протестантская идеология поставила этот процесс на конвейер. О чём тут можно спорить? Это общие места и думающие люди на Западе всегда об этом писали и говрили, и продолжают это делать, только вот элиты и средний класс остаются глухи как к обвинениям, так и к предостережениям




> Как раз на Западе Дхарма появилась среди белых.. Как раз там не давят инакомыслие, и ЕСДЛ вхож в белые дома и нобелевские кущи. А у нас при всей нашей "духовности", а на деле, я считаю, безхребетности и вялости народа, который все стерпит, всерху решают - будут мои дети учить насильно православие в школах или нет.... Хорошая духовность...


Дхарма на Западе не может сбалансировать ту ситуацию, в которой оказалось "гражданское либеральное общество", но это отдельная тема... Ситуацию "у нас" тоже в двух словах не обсудишь, но Вы прекрасно знаете мою позицию по православию и по христианству вообще.




> Живи сам - и дай жить другим. Не лезте в мои умы - и я не полезу на баррикады - так живут на западе.. А у нас все революции милостью божьей спскались сверху.


А буржуазные революции в Европе откуда спускались? Вообще же, позиция пофигизма доведёт их до того, что арабские погромы во Франции цветочками покажутся. Кроме того, солдаты Запада гибнут сейчас в Афганистане и Ираке, о чём тоже следует помнить.




> Студенческие разбоки в Беркли, французские студенческие "беспорядки" - волна соц.полит. протеста - прокатывалась во 2й половине 20го века.. а у нас - тихо все.. боятся все.. привыкли спину гнуть.. вот и вся наша "духовность".


Вы хотите революции, которая не спущена сверху? :Smilie:  
Духовность - это Толстой, Достоевский, Чайковский, Стравинский, Врубель, Рерих..., а не сгибание либо распрямление спины.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Давайте для начала скажем тибетцам!
> Тем кто сейчас в тюрьме,тем у кого умерли родственники,тем у кого разрушили монастыри....


Понятно, до уничтоженного коренного населения Америки нашим "тибетским" буддистам никакого дела, естественно, нет, а ради "спасения" Тибета они готовы призвать хоть наёмников-головорезов. Не впечатляют их, видимо, кадры из иракских тюрем. Что ж, цель оправдывает средства, не ново.




> А затем глянем как обстоят СЕЙЧАС дела в странах антинатовской направленности со свободами своих граждан.Странам которые превращали своих собственных граждан в рабов,и вырезали действительно миллионы своих граждан.


И не нужно либеральной пропаганды. У ваших попперов, стратегов "открытого общества", и Платон с Гегелем в фашистах ходят, и половина мировой духовной элиты. Напомните ещё о "бремени белого человека". Ничего, будет ещё и другая Гаага...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> И пока мы сами не выдавили из себя генетического раба созданного за тысячи лет крепостничества и коммунизма в последнее столетие, мы никогда не станем КУЛЬТУРНОЙ нацией...


Приехали... Что ж, проще уехать в КУЛЬТУРНЫЕ Штаты, чем мучаться в "некультурной" России, либо в ещё более "некультурных" Индии и Китае. Практиковать себе на здоровье и платить налоги, на которые будут продолжать убивать ваших арабских, персидских и корейских братьев... Граждане мира...

----------


## Tiop

> Не надо подменять понятия. Космополтизм совсем не есть то, что может гарантировать Мир.


Это не я подменяю понятия, а Вы. Я сказал "человек Мира" - Вы сказали "космополит" (т.е. гражданин мира, если дословно). Я сказал "Мир" - Вы сказали "космополитизм".

Из чего можно сделать вывод, что в желаемом Вами будущем Мира, т.е. *единого человеческого общества* без внутренних политических и идеологических границ не будет, а будет поделенное Вашими единомышленниками на "зоны" пространство, где будет насаждаться 
"культура предков" и где неприятие тысяче- и более "-летних" культур  обитателей будет сурово пресекаться "сверху". А чтобы поддерживать уровень "национализма и патриотизма", соответственно, будет введён очень низкий уровень обязательного образования. В этом обществе будет очень хорошо и привольно житься, имхо, только его "руководству", которому, безусловно будут доступны "пряности, шелка и фарфор" других зон. Да-а-аа...




> Это ли не проект ограничения Человека, догматического определения его "линии поведения" и ценностей?


Очень похоже!




> Сообщение от Tiop
> 
> Может ему другие нравятся? Или он в Вашем светлом будущем "прикреплён" к "своей группе", "fascio"?
> 
> 
> Умные люди, ответственные за не-развитие Мира на первый вопрос ответили - "нам не нравится!", на второй - "конечно!". Самый настоящий фашизм...
> 
> Найти здесь Человека, а не проект какого-то омрачённого представления о нём отдельной группы ("fascio") людей - проблематично...
> 
> ...


Изящно Вы перевели "стрелки"  :Smilie:  Но это само по себе показывает, что Ваш проект "светлого будущего" *того же* рода и вида, которые Вы видите в "либерализме"

По факту - США не делит территории на "зоны" с карающимся "неуважением к другим культурам".  И здесь надо сказать, что действия "либеральной" США всем остальным демократическим миром осуждаются,.

Т.о. реальность мира, поделенного "умными дядями" на "зоны" (сферы влияния?), сильно отличается от демократических и либеральных проектов, в которых практическое самоопределение, т.е. уважение к свободе выбора отдельного человека, доступ к знаниям и т.д. не являются "ограниченными" _политическими режимами_. А в Вашем проекте  являются, фактически - необходимо жёстко ограничены (причем решением группы мировых правителей (сотой доли процента населения).

Страшная вещь, однако!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> в желаемом Вами будущем Мира, т.е. *единого человеческого общества* без внутренних политических и идеологических границ не будет, а будет поделенное Вашими единомышленниками на "зоны" пространство, где будет насаждаться 
> "культура предков" и где неприятие тысяче- и более "-летних" культур  обитателей будет сурово пресекаться "сверху". А чтобы поддерживать уровень "национализма и патриотизма", соответственно, будет введён очень низкий уровень обязательного образования. В этом обществе будет очень хорошо и привольно житься, имхо, только его "руководству", которому, безусловно будут доступны "пряности, шелка и фарфор" других зон. Да-а-аа...


Антиутопический бред...




> действия "либеральной" США всем остальным демократическим миром осуждаются,.


Далеко не всем. Антиюгославская и антииракская коалиции были поддержаны значительной частью этого "демократического мира".




> в Вашем проекте  являются, фактически - необходимо жёстко ограничены (причем решением группы мировых правителей (сотой доли процента населения).


Я не намерен опровергать Ваши невесть откуда взявшиеся измышления о некоем моём "проекте".

----------


## Tiop

> Антиутопический бред...


Просто правдоподобная картина общества "с уважением к культуре предков".




> Я не намерен опровергать Ваши невесть откуда взявшиеся измышления о некоем моём "проекте".


А почему бы нет? Если можете, с удовольствием послушаю.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А почему бы нет? Если можете, с удовольствием послушаю.


То, что Вы написали - это пародия. И что Вы пытаетесь пародировать? Традиционное общество? Конечно, если изображать его в таком виде, то фукуямовский "конец истории" покажется раем, к чему, собственно, и стремятся идеологи неолиберализма.

----------


## Tiop

О традиционных обществах, т.е. обществах Индии,Китая и Японии до 18-19 вв я ничего не говорил.




> если изображать его в таком виде


Так в каком виде ещё можно видеть "евразийский проект"?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> а у нас бытовой расизм побежден? назвать пару-тройку народных именований сотрудников центральных рынков?


А где родина расизма, бытового в том числе? Явно не на Востоке, и у нас его не было ни в РИ, ни в СССР, по крайней мере, в тех масштабах, что мы наблюдаем сейчас. Европейцы и их американские потомки веками уничтожали либо эксплуатировали практически все народы остального мира. Теперь это продолжается в виде неоколониализма и в очередных американских "освободительных походах".  Основа всего этого - глубинное чувство расового и религиозного превосходства. Пока мы в 90-е не открыли все духовные и антидуховные шлюзы, эта расистская зараза у нас практически отсутствовала. Так что все претензии к белым западным братьям.
Скинхэдов Востоку приписать не удастся.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Так в каком виде ещё можно видеть "евразийский проект"?


У Вас неверные представления о "евразийском проекте".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ох уж эта совковая истерия по поводу "проклятого" Запада!
Сколько можно поминать американцам войну 200-летней давности? Не геноцид (вроде того, что устраивали испанцы), а именно затянувшуюся на века войну с гордым, сильным народом? Те же американцы романтизировали образ индейца, возвеличивали и почитали, идеализировали (иногда излишне) своих противников. И нынешние резервации - это не загоны, а заповедники. Резервация - это не место, за пределы которого индейцам запрещено уходить, как нам рассказывала советская пропаганда. Это место, куда белому вход запрещён без дозволения индейцев. И в результате "угнетённые" первые американцы (весьма неплохо зарабатывающие на индейской музыке и атрибутике) покупают сеть HardRock Cafe.  :Smilie:  А индейцы - ветераны армии США записывают альбомы патриотической индейской музыки.  :Smilie:  Примерно вот такие: http://northam-indeans.nnm.ru/lakota...ans_songs_2000

Давайте ещё припомним ариям - завоевание Индии, славянам - военную экспансию в масштабах всей Европы, финнов и венгров прогоним обратно за Урал, скандинавов заставим выплатить компенсацию жертвам викингских набегов. А ещё вспомним Москве карательные экспедии Калиты (совместно с татарами) и опустошённый Новгород (сначала опричники отрепетировали это опустошение на Твери). Не говоря уже о тысячах русских людей, которые на 250 лет были поставлены вне закона за то, что хотели креститься так же, как Сергий Радонежский. Кто-то здесь любит повторять, что сансара есть сансара. Так вот наша, великая отечественная сансара такая же сансаристая, как в Америке. Можно, конечно, кричать, что "наш сапог свят", но у западных славян и прибалтов осталось совсем другое впечатление, а им виднее - они у себя дома.

Особенно забавно видеть эти антиамериканские истерики после опыта советского режима (по которому тут тоже многие рыдают, хотя со своей Дхармой и евразийством сидели бы в лагере, как евразиец Карсавин и буддист Дандарон). После ГУЛАГа, советского варварства и истребления целого пласта исконной родной культуры (вместе с её носителями) стыдить США "низким уровнем культуры", "угнетёнными" индейцами и обнаглевшими вконец неграми по меньше мере странно. Если верить Шнитке (а ему можно верить) в каждом американском городке - по своему любительскому хору и симфоническому оркестру, и весьма недурному. И они пользуются успехом, в отличие от СНГ, где на концерт классической музыки школьников загоняют силой, а для большинства взрослых единственная радость в жизни - после работы припасть к очередному сериалу, а на выходные как следует ужраться (регулярно наблюдаю в Москве, что уж говорить о глубинке).

ЗЫ. Я смутно представляю себе, кто такой Поппер (меня этот мыслитель всегда мало интересовал), но идеальное государство Платона таки тоталитарное.

----------


## Tiop

> У Вас неверные представления о "евразийском проекте".


Или у Вас? Покажите ошибки-то тогда...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> платить налоги, на которые будут продолжать убивать ваших арабских, персидских и корейских братьев... Граждане мира...


Северных корейцев убивает - буквально, замаривает голодной смертью - коммунистический режим (сравните с южными). Иракцы убивают друг друга в ходе гражданской войны, вспыхнувшей после падения диктатора, который убивал их сам, хоть и выборочно, без помощи США. Курдов там, коммунистов - заживо в соляной кислоте растворял. Карма у иракцев такая. Муслимы, фанатики - что с них взять. Персы, при случае создав атомную бомбу, с удовольствием убьют всех вас вместе с евразийцем Дугиным.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Или у Вас? Покажите ошибки-то тогда...


Я вообще не говорю сейчас о "евразийском проекте" и Вам, вслед за Шубхаром, готов повторить: не отождествляйте меня с АГД и его проектами. Подписить "Евразиец" ещё не означает полного принятия современного неоевразийства. :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

> НАТО расширяется не за счёт кнута


И смайлик сами поставили. Показательно.




> А давайте ещё у благодушных европейцев вырежем почки,и выколем по одному глазу!А потом посмотрим,смогут ли они сохранить своё благодушие


Очень показательно, Филипп! Очень! То, что Вы поставили на одну доску изъятие *жира* у "Золотого миллиарда" с изъятием *жизни и здоровья* у мучаемой жертвы.

5 баллов за роскошный автогол!

----------


## Борис

> Северных корейцев убивает - буквально, замаривает голодной смертью - коммунистический режим (сравните с южными).


Что ж, рад за южных, что они лучше выкрутились. И выкрутились, заметь, благодаря тому, что, допустив союз с Западом, многим его средствам влияния - МВФ, например, жесткий блок поставили.

Только вот при падении Северного режима люди там лучше жить не станут. Будет та же хрень с уровнем жизни - только гарантированная коммунистами пол-миски хреновой чечевицы и та не у всех на столе будет.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Ох уж эта совковая истерия по поводу "проклятого" Запада!


В чём Вы увидели совковость и где Вы увидели истерию? :Smilie:  




> Сколько можно поминать американцам войну 200-летней давности? Не геноцид, а именно затянувшуюся на века войну с гордым, сильным противником? Те же американцы романтизировали образ индейца, возвеличивали и почитали, идеализировали (иногда излишне) своих противников. И нынешние резервации - это не загоны, а заповедники.


Я хоть слово сказал о нынешних резервациях? Что же до геноцида, то турки, например, геноцид армян отрицают. И что? С фактами не поспоришь. Переселенцы пришли на чужую территорию и фактически уничтожили местное население. Точка. Может, и "подвиги" испанцев с пртугальцами в Южной Америке тоже как-то, если не оправдать, то смягчить попытаемся? И о миллионах чёрных рабов забудем? Кстати, чтобы вывезти из Африки одного чёрного раба, приходилось уничтожать ещё десяток, при той же перевозке они гибли. И это делали культурные и цивилизованные белые люди, у которых даже шея закачалась от тяжести несомого бремени... Война с Мексикой и оккупация половины мексиканской территории, не говоря уже о последующих агрессиях доблестных янки, для Вас, видимо, тем более не аргумент.




> Так вот наша, великая отечественная сансара такая же сансаристая, как в Америке.


Не надо. Ни один коренной народ не только нами не был уничтожен, но сами прекрасно знаете что делалось - и при царях, и при коммунистах. Называть нас бывшей колониальной державой, как это любят делать иные либералы, - это просто абсурд. Всё лучшее отдавалось не только на окраины страны, но и в ту же Африку (я не говорю об идеологической мотивации тех или иных шагов, но в принципе так было всегда). Хороша метрополия! 




> МОжно, конечно, кричать, что "наш сапог свят", но у западных славян и прибалтов осталось совсем другое впечатление.


Никто и не кричит. Про "святость сапога" - это стиль АГД. 
А от нацистов у них какое впечатление осталось? Бывают ли некоторые впечатления обманчивы? Зато у многих африканских и арабских народов впечатления от нас несколько иные, нежели у прибалтов. Конечно, Вы тут вновь скажете о небескорыстных идеологических мотивах, не угодишь ведь на западников - то в агрессии и бескультурье обвинят, то с истинно протестантским усердием попеняют на то, что негру последнюю рубашку отдали. Как же так, пусть сами зарабатывают! А вы сперва перестаньте Третьему миру руки через то же ВТО выкручивать! Лицемерие на лицемерии сидит и ханжеством погоняет.




> Особенно забавно видеть эти антиамериканские истерики после опыта советского режима (по которому тут тоже многие рыдают, хотя со своей Дхармой и евразийством сидели бы в лагере, как евразиец Карсавин и буддист Дандарон).


Конечно, *там*, у них никто ведь не сидел, и Мартина Лютера Кинга никто не убивал, и апартеид в ЮАР - это выдумка советской пропаганды, и перед народом Палестины выполнены все до одной Резолюции ООН. И что это этим варварам-террористам неймётся?! И т.д, и т.п....




> После ГУЛАГа, советского варварства и истребления целого пласта исконной родной культуры (вместе с её носителями) стыдить США "низким уровнем культуры", "угнетёнными" индейцами и обнаглевшими вконец неграми по меньше мере странно.


Кто-то оправдывает ГУЛАГ? Или наличие ГУЛАГА в нашей истории является достаточным основанием для обеления и превознесения до небес США? Может, и гражданская война у них была более справедливая и благородная, чем у нас? А, может, у них вообще и рабства-то никакого не было?




> Если верить Шнитке (а ему можно верить) в каждом американском городке - по своему хору и симфоническому оркестру, и весьма недурному.


Отлично. Это что-то меняет? Чайковский, Шостакович, Прокофьев и Шнитке стали от этого американскими композиторами? Может, Шостакович с Прокофьевым эмигрировали в США от ужасного Сталина?




> ЗЫ. Я смутно представляю себе, кто такой Поппер (меня этот мыслитель всегда мало интересовал), но идеальное государство Платона таки тоталитарное.


Вот, представляют люди смутно своих тайных духовных вождей, а говорят их штампами. Крепко каток либеральной идеологии на постсовестком пространстве поработал... А Платон не одно только "Государство" написал. А что за дело Попперам? Отец фашизма, и точка. Крайности сходятся, от оголтелого либерализма до фашизма один шаг.




> Корейцев убивает - буквально, замаривает голодной смертью - коммунистический режим.


Их теперь надо ещё и разбомбить?




> Иракцы убивают друг друга в ходе гражданской войны, вспыхнувшей после падения диктатора, который убивал их сам, хоть и выборочно, без помощи США.


Эта гражданская война спровоцирована иностранной интервенцией. Не предвидеть этого могли только полные идиоты, поэтому вся ответственность за жертвы гражданской войны полностью лежит на оккупантах.




> Курдов там, коммунистов - заживо в соляной кислоте растворял.


Растворял коммунистов, а курдов газом травил. Зато теперь количество убитых и оставшихся инвалидами на всю жизнь в десятки раз превышает те цифры, что были при Саддаме.




> Карма у иракцев такая. Муслимы, фанатики - что с них взять.


А у американцев карма по башням получить, да? А весь цвет исламской культуры тоже в фанатики запишем?




> Персы, при случае создав атомную бомбу, с удовольствием убьют всех вас вместе с евразийцем Дугиным.


Дмитрий, эти персы по части культуры и искусства огромную фору вам, малороссам, дадут. И прекратите походя оскорблять и унижать народы.

----------


## Борис

> И пока мы сами не выдавили из себя генетического раба созданного за тысячи лет крепостничества и коммунизма в последнее столетие


И вдавим в себя атомизированного индивидуума европейско-американского типа, у которого в крови - экзистенциальный страх (теперь уже не Божий).

И при создании которого положили народу - сперва в Европе, потом - в колонизируемых странах - столько,

что никакой ГУЛАГ рядом не стоял. И даже не приближался.

----------


## Борис

> Карма у иракцев такая. Муслимы, фанатики - что с них взять.


Только жертвы позднесаддамовских времен, кажется, уже превзойдены с лихвой. Да здравствуют освободители!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Борис

> Конечно, там, у них никто ведь не сидел, и Мартина Лютера Кинга никто не убивал, и апартеид в ЮАР - это выдумка советской пропаганды, и перед народом Палестины выполнены все до одной Резолюции ООН. И что это этим варварам-террористам неймётся?! И т.д, и т.п....


Миш, чему ты удивляешься? Это в обычаях "цивилизованного Запада". 

Только рабами перестали торговать - сразу Россию за крепостное право честить.

Едва успели расовую сегрегацию свернуть - сразу СССР за "права человека" попрекать.

Не успели сами из Вьетнама вылезти - и с каким пафосом нас Афганом попрекать сразу стали!

----------


## Tiop

> Я вообще не говорю сейчас о "евразийском проекте" и Вам, вслед за Шубхаром, готов повторить: не отождествляйте меня с АГД и его проектами. Подписить "Евразиец" ещё не означает полного принятия современного неоевразийства.


Михаил, а о чём же Вы?!  :Smilie: 

По большому счёту "нео-" "архео-" и "классическое" едины в своём тоталитарном  и фашистском (от слова fascio) характере - подавление, ограничение, насаждение, как Вы считаете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил, а о чём же Вы?!


Tiop, перечитайте мои ПС к Вам годичной давности. Если Вы забыли о чём там, то вот несколько фрагментов:

Если в двух словах, то евразийство не предполагает какого-либо антагонистического противостояния культур и цивилизаций и не противоречит "тотальному состраданию". Напротив, оно ведёт к культурно-цивилизационному многообразию и взаимодействию в многополярном мире (в отличие от унифицированного подхода либеральной идеологии). Именно поэтому евразийская идеология представляется мне наиболее органичной и естественной для стран и народов Евразии и нисколько не противоречащей Дхарме Будды. Евразийство и традиционные культуры просто созданы друг для друга, а потому и ни одна неевразийская традиционная культура не может с позиций евразийства рассматриваться как чуждая. Если и говорить о каком-то разделении и отрицании, то оно направлено ни в коем случае не на неевразийцев, а на унифицирующие стандарты массовой обезличенной культуры и на диктат западных ценностей однополярного мира. Согласитесь, Tiop, что последнее как раз никак не согласуется не только с Дхармой Будды, но и вообще ни с какой духовной традицией.

Космополиты многими расцениваются как беспринципные циники и гедонисты - "где хорошо - там и Родина". Так что давайте не будем полагаться на мнение многих. Как известно, подавляющее большинство (пресловутые "многие") поддерживало и приветствовало Сталина и Гитлера. О чём это говорит? Об инстинктах толпы. Не следует опираться на мнение "многих", а вместо этого нужно всё проверять и изучать своим умом, как и завещал Будда.
Шанхайская организация сотрудничества (ШОС) - это и есть сегодняшнее реальное осуществление евразийского проета. Государства, интегрирующиеся в ШОС, объединяют более половины всего человечества, что, конечно, ещё ни о чём не говорит. А вот космополитическая позиция сейчас ассоциируется с поддержкой западной глобализации и сопутствующими ей обезличенной массовой культурой и неограниченной полуживотной свободой обывателей - das Man. Если же Вы связываете космополитизм с реальным состраданием к людям и миру, то тогда нет вопросов. О непосредственной связи евразийства с буддийскими принципами и положениями я уже говорил

речь совсем не идёт об усилении "одной части мира". Евразийство предполагает возрождение и взаимодействие традиционных культур человечества. И тем более никто не говорит о "кондовой социальной иерархии" и о "квасном патриотизме". Если уж говорить об иерархии, то необходима духовная иерархия (почитайте книгу Е. Островской-мл. "Тибетский буддизм", где приводится описание традиционной тибетской буддийской иерархии).





> По большому счёту "нео-" "архео-" и "классическое" едины в своём тоталитарном  и фашистском (от слова fascio) характере - подавление, ограничение, насаждение, как Вы считаете?


Если Вы до сих пор так считаете, то не вижу смысла что-либо ещё добавлять к вышесказанному.

----------


## Tiop

Михаил, есть правило касающееся личной переписки, лучше удалите.

----------


## Tiop

> Если в двух словах, то евразийство не предполагает какого-либо антагонистического противостояния культур и цивилизаций и не противоречит "тотальному состраданию". Напротив, оно ведёт к культурно-цивилизационному многообразию и взаимодействию в многополярном мире (в отличие от унифицированного подхода либеральной идеологии).





> Евразийство предполагает возрождение и взаимодействие традиционных культур человечества.


Как, по-моему, это будет выглядеть в действительности, я написал. Особенно касательно второй цитаты, "возрождение традиционных культур"...

Это как у Лао-цзы, пусть народ вернётся к вязанию узелков  :Smilie: .

А если не хочет - заставим.  :Smilie: 




> О непосредственной связи евразийства с буддийскими принципами и положениями я уже говорил


Я её не вижу, вообще мышление масштабами "традиционных культур" и их "возрождения" очень сильно в этом плане настораживает.




> По большому счёту "нео-" "архео-" и "классическое" едины в своём тоталитарном и фашистском (от слова fascio) характере - подавление, ограничение, насаждение, как Вы считаете?


Если Вы сможете показать, как на практике возможно "возрождение традиционных культур" без всего этого, я буду иметь какие-то основания чтобы перестать так считать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> И вдавим в себя атомизированного индивидуума европейско-американского типа, у которого в крови - экзистенциальный страх (теперь уже не Божий).


УжОс. Сколько раз приходилось общаться с американцами, англичанами, французами, итальянцами, немцами... Нормальные люди, образованные, культурные, интеллигентные в самом русском смысле этого слова.  :Smilie:  Не в пример нашим, очень открытые и без печати вечного уныния на лице, готовые рассмеяться в любой момент. Но оказывается, глубоко внутрЕ они страшно "атомизированные" (типа как бомба) и в крови у них страх, да ещё экзистенциальный. Спасибо, Боря, буду знать. Я теперь предупреждён, меня эти атомизированные голыми атомами не возьмут.

Поразительно, как живуча риторика холодной войны и в какие одежды она может рядиться. Это к вопросу Михаила о том, где я увидел совковость и истерику. Да везде.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил, есть правило касающееся личной переписки, лучше удалите.


Я ведь не Вас цитирую, а себя.

----------


## JuniorUK

> УжОс. Сколько раз приходилось общаться с американцами, англичанами, французами, итальянцами, немцами... Нормальные люди, образованные, культурные, интеллигентные в самом русском смысле этого слова.  Не в пример нашим, очень открытые и без печати вечного уныния на лице, готовые рассмеяться в любой момент. Но оказывается, глубоко внутрЕ они страшно "атомизированные" (типа как бомба) и в крови у них страх, да ещё экзистенциальный. Спасибо, Боря, буду знать. Я теперь предупреждён, меня эти атомизированные голыми атомами не возьмут.


Спасибо Дмитрий. Мне это тоже следует учесть. А то живешь рядом с ними и не подозреваешь.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Это как у Лао-цзы, пусть народ вернётся к вязанию узелков .


Ну, если вся культура сводится к вязанию узелков... :Smilie: 




> А если не хочет - заставим.


Это Лао-цзы сказал? :Big Grin:  




> Я её не вижу, вообще мышление масштабами "традиционных культур" и их "возрождения" очень сильно в этом плане настораживает.


А поп-культура с голубыми маршами и цветными оранжами не настораживает? Помаршировали да побомбили - тех, кто маршировать не желает. Утрирую, конечно, но Закат Запада очевиден... От былой великой европейской культуры остались только политкорректные рожки да ножки.




> Если Вы сможете показать, как на практике возможно "возрождение традиционных культур" без всего этого, я буду иметь какие-то основания чтобы перестать так считать.


Без чего? Без ГУЛАГА и Освенцима? Или без вязания узелков? Без того, без другого и без третьего вполне возможно. Что тут показывать? Индия, например, показывает. Один из многих достойных примеров. Возрождение культуры совсем не означает отсутствие демократии или её насаждение по западному образцу.

----------


## Tiop

А в Индии традиционная культура когда-либо приходила в упадок? Сейчас в Индии идёт процесс не возрождения, а модернизации традиционной культуры.

----------


## Борис

> Но оказывается, глубоко внутрЕ они страшно "атомизированные" (типа как бомба) и в крови у них страх, да ещё экзистенциальный.


Дима, а психозов где было больше - в СССР или США? 

По поводу ядерной угрозы, например?




> Поразительно, как живуча риторика холодной войны


C американской стороны.

----------


## Борис

> Когда представители западного мира говорят о свободах,они к сожалению упускают из виду одну вещь,наши люди вовсе не понимают о какой свободе идёт речь."Америка за свободу,но этому ты не верь,попробуй ка при народе пос..ть на чужую дверь"применив примерно такой лозунг наш человек решает что такое свобода.


Вообще-то зачастую именно из-за таких ограничений заезжие европейцы в свое время Московию в "варварстве" обвиняли  :Big Grin: 

Безобразие! Ну не все мужики на Руси крепостные  - и все тут! Едва-едва треть, и лишь на рубеже 18-19 вв - половина была. То ль дело в Речи Посполитой - Wolnosc у шляхты мужиков драть так, как в Расее никакой Салтычихе и не снилось!

Юрьев день только к концу 16 века отменили! Скопище необразованных мужланов! То ли дело у нас, в Англии в то же время - гуляй далеко и надолго, мужик, тут теперь овцы пастись будут! Но не смей по дорогам шататься - попадешь в работный дом яко бродяга! Ну а попался трижды - не взыщи, повешен будешь! У нас свобода и правовое государство, не то что в этой.. как ее.. Московиа, что ли?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А в Индии традиционная культура когда-либо приходила в упадок?


Неоднократно. Последний раз, как Вы знаете, особенно англичане постарались.

----------


## Борис

> УжОс. Сколько раз приходилось общаться с американцами, англичанами, французами, итальянцами, немцами... Нормальные люди, образованные, культурные, интеллигентные в самом русском смысле этого слова.  Не в пример нашим, очень открытые и без печати вечного уныния на лице, готовые рассмеяться в любой момент.


Можно еще вспомнить о том, какие открытые лица бывали у римских деятелей-рабовладельцев. И не в пример им - мерзкие, потные рожи у их рабов!

Не так далеко и по контексту-то будет!

Ты знаешь, Дима, не у одного тебя впечатления от общения с иностранцами с Запада. Я тут не собаку съел, но и не ты один монопольный источник информации об их психологии.

Даже исследования, кажется, есть...

----------


## Tiop

И в чём это выражалось, по-Вашему?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Сейчас в Индии идёт процесс не возрождения, а модернизации традиционной культуры.


При премьере-сикхе акценты несколько сместились, но я не вижу оснований говорить о модернизации в духе вестернизации.

----------


## GROM

Из всего разнообразия "антизападников" ,которых как правило составляют коммунисты,исламисты,диктаторские мышки-камикадзэ и пр.ноябристы,меня наиболее забавляют московско-расейские чекисты.
Которые сидя в крайслерах и шевроле,мерсах и лексусах ...
Попивая хенеси и шато,клянут треклятый запад и штаты ностальгируя по совку.
Правда,очень забавно выглядят  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> И в чём это выражалось, по-Вашему?


Ладно, я ведь вижу - Вы не позволите развенчать "бремя белого человека". :Smilie:  
Викторианская Англия носитель общечеловеческого блага, а махатма Ганди дурью маялся. Не жилось тупым индусам под мудрым оком цивилизованных братьев и наставников, да и всё тут...

----------


## Борис

> забавляют московско-расейские чекисты.
> Которые сидя в крайслерах и шевроле,мерсах и лексусах ...
> Попивая хенеси и шато,клянут треклятый запад и штаты ностальгируя по совку.


Эти не ностальгируют.

Внятных возражений с Вашей стороны, Гром, не было. Одни заезженные мало чем подтвержденные перестроечные стереотипы, разбитые самой жизнью. Так что позвольте Ваши  тезисы считать бездоказательными.

----------


## Tiop

Насколько я могу судить - массовое образование, развитие техники и промышленности, демократические свободы, законодательная отмена "неприкасаемости" - это не возрождение традиционной культуры, а её модернизация.

И началось это в 19-м веке благодаря англичанам, которые при этом вновь открыли индийцам многие забытые тексты.

Традиционная культура Индии никогда не прерывалась и не была в упадке, такая опасность была, наверное, только в 7-11 вв, когда шли войны с мусульманами, да и то...

При этом я не могу понять, какое отношение имеет развитие Индии к "евразийскому проекту"?

----------


## Ондрий

Михаил, хочу пояснить позицию в которой я стою  :Smilie: 

Мне сильно не нравиться то, как ведут себя мерикосы в мире - я тут и не думал даже спорить.. и если у кого-то хватит денег наподдать им знатного пенделя - я буду тока рад.. 

Я не защищаю именно USA как государство - а *идею* демократии и гражданских свобод.. Понимаете? То, что в самих штатах идея свободы стала несколько фанерной и правитесльво и спецслужбы закрeчивают гайки - саму идею это не порочит. 

В массовом сознании есть государственная идея фикс - свобода.. как у нас при КПСС гос.идеология была какая? понятно какая.. на деле было все не так - но как-то жили...

Так же и в штатах - идея свободы личности - впитана с молоком - это нац. достояние, даже если его всяки буши и попирают. Нация имеет такую идею.. Я не сомневаюсь что если госдеп будет закручивать гайки внтури своего государства - это для госдепа когданить плохо кончиться - избаловались свободой западные люди.. так просто они ее не отдадут.. примеры я давал. И были именно народные демонстрации протеста против войны во вьетнаме, молодежные... против войны в ираке там тоже общесто против. Не так то просто свалить у них свободы.. внутри страны.

А мы - чтож - мы сами лезем в ярмо с дугинскими идеями... Шея тренирована, привычка есть..

----------


## Борис

> массовое образование


После долгих лет охаивания родной культуры индийцев.




> развитие техники и промышленности


После уничтожения целых отраслей индийских промыслов (классический пример - ткачи) и вывоза средств на *баснословные* суммы.

Может, и не все так однозначно, но уж по любому *не лучше*, чем получилось у КНР с Тибетом.

----------


## Борис

> а идею демократии и гражданских свобод.. Понимаете? То, что в самих штатах идея свободы стала несколько фанерной и правитесльво и спецслужбы закрeчивают гайки - саму идею это не порочит.


Того, что мы ждем реально от этих свобод, можно добиться и без них (или с ними, но на другой основе). Свобода (особенно - в буддийском понимании), либерализм и демократия - это все разные вещи.

----------


## Tiop

Борис, и что? 

Вы думаете индийцы пришли бы к этому  без англичан  ?

----------


## Борис

Думаю, могли бы.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Насколько я могу судить - массовое образование, развитие техники и промышленности, демократические свободы, законодательная отмена "неприкасаемости" - это не возрождение традиционной культуры, а её модернизация.


Модернизация, но без вестернизации. Это единственно возможный путь для стран Третьего мира в сложившихся условиях. Никто ведь не ратует за лапотную Россию и за кастовую Индию. То, о чём Вы говорите, это не возрождение традиционной культуры, а становление цивилизации, что есть разные вещи.




> И началось это в 19-м веке благодаря англичанам, которые при этом вновь открыли индийцам многие забытые тексты.


Я не игнорирую того, что действительно было. Но давайте не будем односторонними. Если за "открытие забытых текстов" надо было заплатить утопленным в крови восстанием сипаев, то лучше уж обойтись без этих текстов. Давайте ещё поищем оправдание опиумной войне против Китая. При желании всё что угодно можно оправдать, от геноцида индейцев до превентивных ударов по Ирану. Ведь Запад у нас по определению белый и пушистый.




> Традиционная культура Индии никогда не прерывалась и не была в упадке, такая опасность была, наверное, только в 7-11 вв, когда шли войны с мусульманами, да и то...


Ну конечно, и мусульманский диктат благом был, куда уж там викторианской Англии...




> При этом я не могу понять, какое отношение имеет развитие Индии к "евразийскому проекту"?


Самое прямое. Без Индии евразийский проект есть ноль.

----------


## Tiop

В общем Индия - это никакой не пример "евразийского возрождения", английский - государственный язык Индии, на котором Вас поймут в любом штате (на хинди - нет), Индия совершенно не противопоставляет себя Западу,  и не думает организовывать какое-либо "сопротивление", скорее наоборот.

Тоже самое (в отношении развития индустрии и т.д.) и с Китаем, в котором, правда, образование ещё не доступно гораздо большему числу людей.

----------


## Борис

Насколько я знаю, у последних правительств Индии отношения с Западом все хуже...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> В общем Индия - это никакой не пример "евразийского возрождения", английский - государственный язык Индии, на котором Вас поймут в любом штате (на хинди - нет), Индия совершенно не противопоставляет себя Западу,  и не думает организовывать какое-либо "сопротивление", скорее наоборот.


А разве кто-то говорит о "противостоянии" и "сопротивлении"? О самостоянии, если угодно, что не подразумевает агрессии. Действительно, невзирая на всё науськивание и вооружение Пакистана со стороны США, Индия выдержавает сбалансированную линию. ШОС также не предполагает ни холодной, ни горячей войны. Мы не собираемся уподобляться оппонентам.




> Тоже самое с Китаем, в котором, правда, образование ещё не доступно гораздо большему числу людей.


Аналогично, никто там не собирается поддаваться на американо-тайваньские провокации. Придёт время, и всё встанет на свои места.

----------


## Tiop

> Если за "открытие забытых текстов" надо было заплатить утопленным в крови восстанием сипаев, то лучше уж обойтись без этих текстов.


Не путайте политические\экономические и культурно значимые события.




> Ну конечно, и мусульманский диктат благом был, куда уж там викторианской Англии...


Индия никогда не находилась под "мусульманским диктатом", лишь отдельные части её территории.




> Модернизация, но без вестернизации


Модернизация с помощью индийских или западных технологий? 

Демократические свободы - индийское изобретение?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дима, а психозов где было больше - в СССР или США? 
> По поводу ядерной угрозы, например?


Ржунимагу... Ей-богу, чуть со стула не свалился. Вспомнил, как жилось в 80-е годы - жизнь втроём в одной комнате, в коммуналке, переезд в долгожданную (11 лет!) квартиру на окраину города через год после появления сестрёнки. Страшная гордость от  покупки цветного телевизора, очереди за всем, во что можно хоть как-то обуться-одеться, что можно на зуб положить. Поездки в соседний Белгород за яйцами, голландским сыром и школьной формой (это из Харькова-то, одной из научно-технических столиц Ымперии). Часовое ожидание автобуса на морозе (а водители на круговой курят и треплются - ведь их зарплата не зависит от количества поездок...). Идиотская 2-часовая муштра в школе и пионерлагере в преддверии смотра строя и песни:
Мы даём святое слово
Быть как Гуля Королёва!
Еженедельные политинформации начиная с детсада, на которых твердили то же самое, что и каждый день в программе "Время": кругом одни враги, не сегодня-завтра может случиться ядерная война. Смотрите, детки, так выглядит ядерный взрыв. Когда бабахнет, не заворачивайтесь в простыню и не ползите на кладбище, а делайте то-то и то-то - может, выживете. Сомневаюсь, что американским школьникам напоминали об этом чаще.

На нашем, а не на американском гербе был изображён... весь земной шар. Мы унавозили весь мировой океан сотнями (!) подлодок с ядерным оружием на борту, так что в 90-е их девать некуда было, так и гниют у причалов вместе с реакторами. Развлекались в американских территориальных водах - например, одна подлодка, получив по радио инфромацию, что рядом находится корабль с президентом США, всплыла, обозначила торпедную атаку и на глазах у ошалевших американцев погрузилась и ушла. Почему-то они не позволяли себе такого...

А ещё настенные росписи - вездесущая троица, космонавт, рабочий и колхозница. От одного вида этих ликов можно было психоз получить.  :Big Grin:  Так что слив не засчитан.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Не путайте политические\экономические и культурно значимые события.


Я не путаю, но мы говорим о периоде колонизации и выделять одно, замалчивая другое, никуда не годится. Даже эти "культурно значимые события" произошли благодаря гению индийского народа. Эти тексты не англичане писали, а вот индийцев десятками тысяч англичане убивали. И не надо оправдывать это свинство и варварство.




> Индия никогда не находилась под "мусульманским диктатом", лишь отдельные части её территории.


Разумеется, но территории эти были во многом ключевыми.




> Модернизация с помощью индийских или западных технологий? 
> 
> Демократические свободы - индийской изобретение?


Цивилизационно-техническая модернизация - феномен западный. Это надо использовать и брать на вооружение, но культурной вестернизации допускать нельзя, та как это и станет той самой унификацией, о которой мечтают стратеги "конца истории" и "столкновения цивилизаций".

----------


## Борис

> Ржунимагу... Ей-богу, чуть со стула не свалился. Вспомнил, как жилось в 80-е годы - жизнь втроём в одной комнате, в коммуналке, переезд в долгожданную (11 лет!) квартиру на окраину города через год после появления сестрёнки.


То-то сейчас лучше!




> Поездки в соседний Белгород за яйцами, голландским сыром и школьной формой (это из Харькова-то, одной из научно-технических столиц Ымперии).


Опустим страну до состояния, когда лежащие на прилавках яйца мало кто купить сможет!




> Часовое ожидание автобуса на морозе (а водители на круговой курят и треплются - ведь их зарплата не зависит от количества поездок...).


Ерунды не говори - у них график.




> Идиотская 2-часовая муштра в школе и пионерлагере в преддверии смотра строя и песни:
> Мы даём святое слово
> Быть как Гуля Королёва!


Детям пытались привить более благородные идеалы, чем разврат.




> Еженедельные политинформации начиная с детсада, на которых твердили то же самое, что и каждый день в программе "Время": кругом одни враги, не сегодня-завтра может случиться ядерная война. Смотрите, детки, так выглядит ядерный взрыв. Когда бабахнет, не заворачивайтесь в простыню и не ползите на кладбище, а делайте то-то и то-то - может, выживете. Сомневаюсь, что американским школьникам напоминали об этом чаще.


Только психовали люди у них больше. А у нас даже после Чернобыля потянулись назад, в зараженную местность (!) - ситуация, для Запада немыслимая.




> Мы унавозили весь мировой океан сотнями (!) подлодок с ядерным оружием на борту, так что в 90-е их девать некуда было, так и гниют у причалов вместе с реакторами.


Американцы, конечно, ничего не наводняли... Ах, ну да, "они же в ответ на наши..."... правда, они эту стратегию начали проводить раньше, чем мы, но это же фигня, *мы же всегда во всем виноваты!* а-приори!

----------


## Борис

> Почему-то они не позволяли себе такого...


Почему-то наши самолеты над ними не летали. А над территорией СССР бывали воздушные бои...

В общем, понятно, Дима, СССР заранее виновен, и во всем на свете!

И насколько жизнь улучшилась после его крушения! Сразу всем квартиры дают!  :Big Grin: 

Только вот я не "ржунимагу" - во-первых, "албанизмов", язык коверкающих, я не люблю (хоть я и не филолог), а во-вторых - смех тут не особо уместен, разве что сквозь слезы...

----------


## Борис

> Развлекались в американских территориальных водах - например, одна подлодка, получив по радио инфромацию, что рядом находится корабль с президентом США, всплыла, обозначила торпедную атаку и на глазах у ошалевших американцев погрузилась и ушла.


Если это правда, то молодцы! Не все же янкам наглеть - пусть помнят, что и они под Брахмой ходят!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Так же и в штатах - идея свободы личности - впитана с молоком - это нац. достояние, даже если его всяки буши и попирают. Нация имеет такую идею..


Знаете, это для них всё-таки вторично, а на первом плане пресловутая американская мечта. Уберите или ограничьте свободу, но оставьте эту мечту - и страна будет жить дальше. Уберите мечту, но оставьте идею свободы - и эта нация перестанет существовать. Они, как Вы могли убедиться, довольно спокойно перенесли ограничения свобод после 11 сентября. Свободолюбивый американский народ - это в значительной степени миф американских СМИ. 




> И были именно народные демонстрации протеста против войны во вьетнаме, молодежные... против войны в ираке там тоже общесто против. Не так то просто свалить у них свободы.. внутри страны.


Не в свободах тут дело, а в элементарном инстинкте самозащиты. Вьетнам их медленно убивал, как сейчас убивает Ирак. 




> А мы - чтож - мы сами лезем в ярмо с дугинскими идеями... Шея тренирована, привычка есть..


Кто лезет? Свобода совсем не обязательно должна толковаться в неограниченно либеральном контексте. Та же Индия - свободная страна, но там никто не зацикливается на этих просвещенческих мифологемах.

Шея, говорите, тренирована...
Зато руки не тренированы коренные народы вырезать, а мозги не тренированы все соки из них высасывать - и слава Будде!

----------


## Tiop

> Я не путаю, но мы говорим о периоде колонизации и выделять одно, замалчивая другое, никуда не годится. Даже эти "культурно значимые события" произошли благодаря гению индийского народа. Эти тексты не англичане писали, а вот индийцев десятками тысяч англичане убивали. И не надо оправдывать это свинство и варварство.


Зачем бы это англичанам было убивать "индийцев десятками тысяч"? Вооруженные восстания подавлялись силой оружия. Тексты могли быть навсегда потеряны для *человеческой цивилизации*.

При всём этом вывоз индийских товаров уравновешивался ввозом английских массового назначения (высококачественных, по сравнению с кустарными), который возрастал с самого начала (18 вв) в геометрической прогрессии.

В общем, как я понимаю, Индия имеет отношение к "евразийству" только в том, что "евразийцы" хотят включить её в свою сферу влияния  :Smilie: 




> культурной вестернизации допускать нельзя


Мы с Вами об этом и говорим Михаил. Демократия - западное изобретение, и в Индии она получила широчайшее распространение (также в Японии, и меньшее в Китае). Также и представление о правах и обязанностях личности, гражданской культуре и т.д. Это важнейший культурный фундамент, который был совершенно чужд традиционным культурам. Отказ от него - возвращение "к вязанию узелков". Принятие его - необходимость не "самостояния", а активной международной демократической и либеральной политики.

 Для меня загадка, как Вы разделяете "цивилизационно-техническое" и "культурное".



> Кто лезет? Свобода совсем не обязательно должна толковаться в неограниченно либеральном контексте. Та же Индия - свободная страна, но там никто не зацикливается на этих просвещенческих мифологемах.


Индийцы хотят помочь Европе поднять уровень образования (из недавней речи президента Индии).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> То-то сейчас лучше!


Безусловно. Достаточно пройтись даже по Вологде, где зарплаты в среднем в 2-3 раза ниже московских.




> Опустим страну до состояния, когда лежащие на прилавках яйца мало кто купить сможет!


Когда такое было? Неужто при Ельцине-кровопивце? Разве что в 18 году твои любимые большевички постарались.




> Ерунды не говори - у них график.


В час пик - ездить раз в час? При том, что на круге торчит штук 6 автобусов сразу? При 20-минутном маршруте от конечной до конечной?




> Детям пытались привить более благородные идеалы, чем разврат.


Прошу адрес современной российской школы, в которой детям прививают разврат. Очень интересно посмотреть!  :EEK!:  
То есть вместо элементарного полового воспитания втирать десятикласснице "в твои годы Зоя уже висела" - это нормально? благородные идеалы? А по-моему, это просто злая и топорная карикатура на христианство.




> А у нас даже после Чернобыля потянулись назад, в зараженную местность (!) - ситуация, для Запада немыслимая.


Естественно - там другой образовательный уровень населения. Это у нас даже подводникам поначалу мало рассказывали о радиации. Нашёл чем хвалиться.




> американцы, конечно, ничего не наводняли... Ах, ну да, они же в ответ... *мы же всегда во всем виноваты!* а-приори!


Наводняли. А что СССР сделал бы с ними, если бы не наводняли? Если бы не паритет, Сталин или Хрущёв наверняка развязали бы мировую войну ради торжества идей коммунизма. И повторюсь: такой агрессии и бравады, какую позволяли себе наши, американцы никогда не допускали.

А своё "мы" оставь при себе. Никакого реального "мы" в совке не было, кроме политбюро ЦК КПСС. И когда современный русский человек отождествляет себя с этой идеологической мертвечиной - ИМХО, это диагноз.

ЗЫ. http://www.lib.ru/POKROWSKIJ
Один из любимых моих современных русских писателей. Советский офицер-подводник с 20-летним стажем. Его повесть "72 метра" недавно беспощадно исковеркали в популярном ура-патриотическом фильме. После прозы и статей Александра Покровского нормальному человеку всё должно быть ясно с совком.

----------


## Tiop

Михаил, Ваш тезис о "возрожении традиционных культур", на мой взгляд, провалился, а если не он, то что может быть причиной для евразийского самостояния? Ненависть к Западу, Америке?

----------


## Tiop

> Если это правда, то молодцы! Не все же янкам наглеть - пусть помнят, что и они под Брахмой ходят!


Борис, Вы правда буддист ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Зачем бы это англичанам было убивать "индийцев десятками тысяч"? Вооруженные восстания подавлялись силой оружия. Тексты могли быть навсегда потеряны для *человеческой цивилизации*.


Я и говорю прежде всего об этих кровавых подавлениях восстаний. Англичане - это всё-таки не переселенческий сброд, хлынувший в обе Америки, они до геноцида не опускались. Только кто их в Индию звал? И зачем? Явно не из-за стремления к "спасению текстов" они туда ринулись. 




> В общем, как я понимаю, Индия имеет отношение к "евразийству" только в том, что "евразийцы" хотят включить её в свою сферу влияния


Индия была, есть и будет одним из ключевых евразийских государств. И в советский, и даже в современный период мы поддерживаем стратегические союзнические отношения, которых у нас нет ни с европейцами, ни, естественно, с американцами. Чьё-либо желание или нежелание не имеют в данном случае ровным счётом никакого значения. Постепенное интегрирование Индии в механизмы ШОС говорит само за себя.




> Мы с Вами об этом и говорим Михаил. Демократия - западное изобретение, и в Индии она получила широчайшее распространение (также в Японии, и меньшее в Китае). Также и представление о правах и обязанностях личности, гражданской культуре и т.д. Это важнейший культурный фундамент, который был совершенно чужд традиционным культурам.


Мы говорим несколько о разном. Это не *культурный*, а *идеологический* фундамент, и он не является *необходимым*. Даже если определённые процедуры и заимствуются, то культурно-национальная специфика никуда от этого не исчезает. Например, китайской и иранской демократией потомки изобретателей последней (то бишь демократии :Smilie: ) явно не могут быть довольны. Может, у Вас тоже есть претензии к иранской демократии? У меня их нет.




> Отказ от него - возвращение "к вязанию узелков". Принятие его - необходимость не "самостояния", а активной международной демократической политики.


Абсолютно ложная дилемма и прозападное понимание международной политики. Полного отказа пока не требуется, но и принятие навязанных стандартов совершенно неприемлемо.




> Для меня загадка, как Вы разделяете "цивилизационно-техническое" и "культурное".


Точно так же, как это всегда делалось во всех философско-исторических школах цивилизационного подхода. Если Вы марксист, то наши расхождения вполне объяснимы.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил, Ваш тезис о "возрожении традиционных культур", на мой взгляд, провалился, а если не он, то что может быть причиной для евразийского самостояния? Ненависть к Западу, Америке?


Провалилось Ваше понимание моего тезиса. :Smilie:  
Что ж тут поделаешь? Ещё раз:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...7&postcount=68

евразийство не предполагает какого-либо антагонистического противостояния культур и цивилизаций и не противоречит "тотальному состраданию". Напротив, оно ведёт к культурно-цивилизационному многообразию и взаимодействию в многополярном мире (в отличие от унифицированного подхода либеральной идеологии). 

Если Вы действительно за унификацию, то и говорить тогда не о чем.

----------


## Tiop

Нет, именно тезис провалился, выяснилось, что нечего "возрождать".

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Индийцы хотят помочь Европе поднять уровень образования (из недавней речи президента Индии).


Ну вот, а Вы говорите... :Smilie:  
Совсем старушка Европа закатилась... :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Нет, именно тезис провалился, выяснилось, что нечего "возрождать".


*КУЛЬТУРУ*

----------


## Tiop

*Культура* Индии никогда не нуждалась в "возрождении". 

Равно как и культура Японии, и по большому счёту Китая.

Потому я и спрашиваю, чем же занимаются евразийцы, кроме "позиционирования" себя относительно остального мира.  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> *Культура* Индии никогда не нуждалась в "возрождении". 
> 
> Равно как и культура Японии, и по большому счёту Китая.
> 
> Потому я и спрашиваю, чем же занимаются евразийцы.


По кругу уже идём...

Надеюсь, Вы поняли, что я вслед за Шпенглером и многими другими не считаю то, что Вы называете "культурным фундаментом", культурой. Это всего лишь проявления просвещенческого идеологического проекта 18-го века. Это первое.

То, что является подлинной Культурой, находилось под угрозой уничтожения и вырождения и в Индии, и в Китае, и в Японии, что было связано, в частности, с внешней экспансией западных держав. Японцы после Второй мировой даже свою письменность с трудом отстояли. Примеры можно приводить бесконечно. Это второе.

Евразийцы занимаются по мере сил предотвращением глобальной унификации, сторонником которой Вы, видимо, являетесь. Это третье.

----------


## GROM

> Эти не ностальгируют.
> 
> Внятных возражений с Вашей стороны, Гром, не было. Одни заезженные мало чем подтвержденные перестроечные стереотипы, разбитые самой жизнью. Так что позвольте Ваши  тезисы считать бездоказательными.


Какие возражения ,Борис?
Да приведи я тут хоть гигобайт информации ты/вы всё равно будете возражать и настаивать на подлости и звериности западного общества.
Благо у меня есть друг ,брат-Пампкин,у него тоже непереносимость всего "ихнего".(странно что его в треде нет  :Smilie:   ).Так вот перетерев с ним уйму времени на эту тему,я понял что лицам занимающим просовковую позицию абсолютно наплевать на любые доводы,им важен свой внутрений марш. :Frown:  

Далее.
С какого перепугу кто то решил,что сейчас в РФ ситуация близка к западу??? :Big Grin:  
Да,по сравнению со сталинскими ужасами сейчас свобода,но эта ситуация нисколько не похожа даже на Польшу.

И ваще,мы в глубоком оффтопе.
Совок - дерьмо!Я там жил,не из кино информация у меня.
Коммунисты - страшные уроды.
Мнение моё по этому поводу стабильно последние 18 лет жизни.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Совок - дерьмо!
> Коммунисты - страшные уроды.


Вот какие в Белоруси демократы оказывается. :Smilie:  
То-то вас Батька в узде держит. :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

> Вот какие в Белоруси демократы оказывается. 
> То-то вас Батька в узде держит.


Спасибо за то что определились с личностными симпатиями!
Избавили от необходимости вникать в дальнейшем в ваши взгляды :Smilie:  
Ну конечно Батька правильно всё делает!
Спасибо товарищу Батьке за вашу счастливую старость!  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tiop

> Мы говорим несколько о разном. Это не культурный, а идеологический фундамент, и он не является необходимым. Даже если определённые процедуры и заимствуются, то культурно-национальная специфика никуда от этого не исчезает. Например, китайской и иранской демократией потомки изобретателей последней (то бишь демократии) явно не могут быть довольны. Может, у Вас тоже есть претензии к иранской демократии? У меня их нет.


Называть *представление* (=самопонимание) , созданное европейской культурой, о человеке как о самодостаточной, _свободной_, наделённой массой неотчуждаемых прав (и обязательно - обязанностей) уникальной личности ,  процедурой совершенно некорректно. 




> То, что является подлинной Культурой, находилось под угрозой уничтожения и вырождения и в Индии, и в Китае, и в Японии, что было связано, в частности, с внешней экспансией западных держав. Японцы после Второй мировой даже свою письменность с трудом отстояли. Примеры можно приводить бесконечно. Это второе.


Никогда не было ничего подобного, культурам Индии и Китая никогда не грозила опасность вырождения и уничтожения, тем более ничего подобного не могло быть связано со "вторжением".
 И речь идёт об исконно присущей этим обществам культуре, т.е. фундаментальных представлениях и ценностях. 

А философская историософия не является наукой, т.е. не ставит своей целью найти адекватное понимание исторических процессов, а скорее это форма выражения своей позиции и личных вкусов...




> вслед за Шпенглером и многими другими


Совсем не многими...

В общем и целом евразиец выглядит как тот, кто не принимает демократические ценности, и эту "специфику" культур не дошедших до этих ценностей собирается пестовать и развивать (Т.е. из личных пристрастий, необоснованно, т.к. та же Индия показывает, что образованные индийцы всецело их принимают). А поскольку это связано с торможением развития образования т.д. возникают такие невеселые соображения о евразийском будущем: http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showpos...2&postcount=50

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> ...представление (=самопонимание) , созданное европейской культурой, о человеке как о самодостаточной, свободной, наделённой массой неотчуждаемых прав (и обязательно - обязанностей) уникальной личности


Наконец-то на БФ вспомнили и оценили это...  :Smilie:  Спаси Христос!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Называть *представление* (=самопонимание) , созданное европейской культурой, о человеке как о самодостаточной, _свободной_, наделённой массой неотчуждаемых прав (и обязательно - обязанностей) уникальной личности ,  процедурой совершенно некорректно.


Я говорю о демократических процедурах, основанных на таком понимании. Кроме того, это понимание и представление не является общепринятым и, тем более, общеобязательным. Более того, это обыкновенный антропоцентризм, который чужд не только традиционным культурам, но и Дхарме как таковой.




> Никогда не было ничего подобного, культурам Индии и Китая никогда не грозила опасность вырождения и уничтожения, тем более ничего подобного не могло быть связано со "вторжением".
>  И речь идёт об исконно присущей этим обществам культуре, т.е. фундаментальных представлениях и ценностях.


Именно само существование этих фундаментальных представлений и ценностей восточных народов и находилось под угрозой если и не уничтожения, то вырождения. Зачем же голословно отрицать факты? Или Вам неведомы сотни примеров насильного обращения в христианство и ислам?




> А философская историософия не является наукой, т.е. не ставит своей целью найти адекватное понимание исторических процессов, а скорее это форма выражения своей позиции и личных вкусов...


Ну да, типичный марксистский подход...




> Совсем не многими...


В данном случае я со Шпенглером согласен. Достаточно было бы и его одного. Думаю, позиции ясны.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Наконец-то на БФ вспомнили и оценили это...  Спаси Христос!


Ещё раз процитирую на БФ ЕАТ:




> никакого гуманизма в буддизме не было и нет. Гуманизм коренится в антропоцентризме, а он буддизму чужд. Не путайте только гуманизм и гуманность (доброту), это совершенно разные вещи.
> 
> Три Драгоценности — не общечеловеческие и вообще не человеческие, а сверхчеловеческие ценности, ибо и Будда — не человек (Сиддхартха Гаутама был человеком, но он стал Буддой и перестал быть человеком). Сводить их к человеческим ценностям — значит встать на позиции довольно пошлого гуманизма, вполне враждебного религии.
> 
> Теперь об "общечеловеческом". С этой идеологемой я уже не согласен принципиально, поскольку являюсь сторонником теории культурно-исторических типов Данилевского и с некоторой симпатией отношусь к отдельным идеям Константина Леонтьева и евразийцев. А кратко — не ночь "общечеловеческих ценностей", в которой все кошки серы, а цветущая сложность принципиально различных, но взаимодействующих и взаимообогащающихся культур. Кстати, мне всегда странны проявления западничества и пристрастия к идеологемам протестантской цивилизации у наших буддистов. По-моему, ценности буддизма с одной стороны и протестантской этики и духа капитализма (я намекаю на название известного труда Макса Вебера) с другой просто не могут совмещаться в одной голове. Неужели ценности либеральной экономики, свободного рынка и правового государства имеют что-то общее с Дхармой? Ведь они же предполагают, что миром правят клеши и атма-моха (заблуждение, связанное с привязанностью к "эго"), перед которыми и следует покорно склониться и что сансарический порядок велик и благ. А ведь я не какой-то славянолюбивый лапотник, я знаю несколько иностранных языков, побывал в уйме стран Европы и Азии, а также в Австралии и смею думать, что могу сравнивать и делать выводы. Неужели магия западных идеологем столь сильно действует даже на людей по определению приверженных к совершенно иным ценностям (вопрос риторический)?


Дмитрий, если Вам ближе псевдохристианские интерпретации либерализма, то не знаю, что на это и сказать...

----------


## Tiop

> Зачем же голословно отрицать факты?


Когда найду такие _факты_, безусловно, не стану их отрицать.




> Или Вам неведомы сотни примеров насильного обращения в христианство и ислам?


Представляю себе касту бенгальских брахманов насильственно "перейдённых" в христианство или ислам  :Smilie: 

Дмитрий, нормальное буддийское представление...  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Представляю себе касту бенгальских брахманов насильственно "перейдённых" в христианство или ислам


Вам смешно, а надо бы плакать. Почитайте хотя бы Краснодембскую, описывавшую многочисленные факты насильного обращения в христианство на Шри-Ланке. Этим занимались и англичане, и голландцы, и португальцы. И так было во всех колониях. Западный высокомерный стёб тут неуместен.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дмитрий, если Вам ближе псевдохристианские интерпретации либерализма, то не знаю, что на это и сказать...


Это истинно христианская интерпретация. "Познаете истину, и истина сделает вас свободными". И христианство, и буддизм вполне очевидным образом порывают со столь ценимой Вами "традицией", в которой человек - лишь функция (магическая, родовая, социальная и т.п.). Они обращены к личности, взыскующей спасения. Свободной личности, т.е. способной осуществить сознательный выбор. Не человек для субботы (традиции), а суббота для человека.

Гуманизм (в ренессансном понимании) и антропоцентризм здесь ни при чём. Хотя гуманизм я не ругал бы столь безоглядно, потому что ему мы, европейцы, многим обязаны. Это была здоровая реакция на антигуманный и тоталитарный тип мышления, возобладавший в католической церкви.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Это истинно христианская интерпретация. "Познаете истину, и истина сделает вас свободными". И христианство, и буддизм вполне очевидным образом порывают со столь ценимой Вами "традицией", в которой человек - лишь функция (магическая, родовая, социальная и т.п.). Они обращены к личности, взыскующей спасения. Свободной личности, т.е. способной осуществить сознательный выбор. Не человек для субботы (традиции), а суббота для человека.


Хорошо, я имел в виду протестантскую интерпретацию и протестантские представления о свободе. Собственно, об этом и ЕАТ писал. И не нужно примитивизировать Традицию. Я сейчас о Традиции, а не о традициях.  В Сакральной Традиции человек никогда не был функцией. Деградация Традиции как раз и ведёт к человеку функционирующему, в том числе и псевдотрадиционно функционирующему. Думаю, Вы это знаете не только от Генона. :Smilie:  




> Гуманизм (в ренессансном понимании) и антропоцентризм здесь ни при чём. Хотя гуманизм я не ругал бы столь безоглядно, потому что ему мы, европейцы, многим обязаны. Это была здоровая реакция на антигуманный и тоталитарный тип мышления, возобладавший в католической церкви.


Отчасти это так, но дело даже не в этом, а в самой природе гуманизма. В известном споре прав не Сартр, а Хайдеггер. Его "Письмо о гуманизме" актуально до сих пор.

----------


## Tiop

> Вам смешно, а надо бы плакать. Почитайте хотя бы Краснодембскую, описывавшую многочисленные факты насильного обращения в христианство на Шри-Ланке. Этим занимались и англичане, и голландцы, и португальцы. И так было во всех колониях. Западный высокомерный стёб тут неуместен.


Вы  сильно преувеличиваете  :Smilie: 
 А на Ланке не было традиционных брахманских каст, подобных индийским. Представить Ланку, культура которой сосредоточена вокруг главных буддистских монастырей острова и многочисленных обрядов и праздников обращенной в христианство очень сложно. Европейцы Нового времени с удивлением и интересом описывают пёструю культуру Ланки в своих записках (18-19й вв). 

Многоуважаемый Е.А.Т. говорил не о "самостоянии", а о "взаимодействии и взаимообогащении принципиально разных культур", что нельзя не поддерживать.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Вы  сильно преувеличиваете


Разумеется, преувеличиваю... 
Десятки миллионов азиатских христиан с неба свалились... 




> Многоуважаемый Е.А.Т. говорил не о "самостоянии", а о "взаимопроникновении и взаимообогащении принципиально разных культур", что нельзя не поддерживать.


Что ж... Третий раз:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...7&postcount=68

евразийство не предполагает какого-либо антагонистического противостояния культур и цивилизаций и не противоречит "тотальному состраданию". Напротив, оно ведёт к культурно-цивилизационному многообразию и взаимодействию в многополярном мире (в отличие от унифицированного подхода либеральной идеологии). 

Самостояние не отрицает, а как раз предполагает взаимодействие, взаимопроникновение и взаимообогащение. В противном случае было бы не обогащение, а эклектический и синкретический коктейль.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Хорошо, я имел в виду протестантскую интерпретацию и протестантские представления о свободе. И не нужно примитивизировать Традицию. Я сейчас о Традиции, а не о традициях.  В Сакральной Традиции человек никогда не был функцией.


Я считаю, что это заблуждение - сводить современное западное понимание свободы к протестантской этике. Ренессансного, античного духа свободы и личного достоинства в нём куда больше, чем прокисшей закваски иудеохристианства - церкви-то лютеранские пустые стоят. И этика, и капитализм со времен Вебера весьма изменились (говорю как журналист, по долгу службы постоянно крутящийся в бизнес-кругах), а Вы всё воюете с ветряными мельницами.

ИМХО, Традиция в интертрепации  :Smilie:  "традиционалистов" - выдумка интеллектуалов, которым было нефиг делать. А реальные архаические культы и традиции подтверждают: человека, личности в них нет - есть функция. Охотник. Жрец. Муж. Воин. Перечитайте Проппа, "Исторические корни волшебной сказки". Есть там личность? 

Ведическая религия - чем не сакральная традиция в готовом и чистейшем виде? А Будда Шакьямуни и критиковал её за слепой традиционализм и направленность не на конкретного человека с его страданиями и экзистенциальными задачами, а на следование догмам и ритуалам.

----------


## Tiop

> Что ж... Третий раз:


Да я же уже пояснил свою позицию - противоречит, предполагает и т.д.

Самостояние евразийцев , как выяснилось, предполагает целенаправленное противодействие либеральным ценностям, "работу по недопущению" и предполагает "очень ограниченное взаимодействие"  :Smilie: . Е.А.Т. ничего такого не имел в виду. Более того, он кажется где-то приводил в пример Индию как удачный пример взаимообогащения.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Если либерализм против национальных культур ("Покажите мне этого пса, Ливси!" ) - я против такого либерализма. 
Если национальная культура заключается в том, чтобы падать в обморок при слове "гамбургер", если ей страшен "МакДональдс" - это не национальная и не культура. Подлинная культура способна переварить и усвоить любую пищу, как японцы превратили котлету в тон кацурэцу, мороженое - в айсекуримо, а свою страну - в плацдарм передовых технологий, заимствованных у Запада (всё это произошло ещё до 1-й Мировой, а не после 2-й).

Если чаемая унификация заключается в повсеместной отмене смертной казни, улучшении условий труда и жизни людей, развитии образования и медицины, обеспечении гражданских прав и свобод - я за такую унификацию.

Если "цветущая сложность" заключается не в многоцветьи национальных культур, а в амбициях режимов и режимчиков, грозящих миру ядерной дубинкой или мечтающих о ней, ну её нафиг, такую "сложность". Кстати, первым заговорил о многополярном мире г-н Ельцин. Очень удобный лозунг для тиранов и олигархов: не мешайте нам править, мир многополярен.

----------


## Ersh

Ща проснется Ктулху...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Я считаю, что это заблуждение - сводить современное западное понимание свободы к протестантской этике. Ренессансного, античного духа свободы и личного достоинства в нём куда больше, чем прокисшей закваски иудеохристианства - церкви-то пустые стоят. И этика, и капитализм со времен Вебера весьма изменились (говорю как журналист, по долгу службы постоянно крутящийся в бизнес-кругах), а Вы всё воюете с ветряными мельницами.


Это не ветряные мельницы. Посмотрите, например, на европейских правых католиков или на истово верующего методиста Буша. Не похожи они что-то на ветряные мельницы. :Smilie:   А античный дух не очень-то хочет веять на современном Западе. Если бы он по-настоящему повеял, то это была бы возможность и шанс для Европы. Хайдеггер и на это намекал:




> К гуманизму в его историографическом понимании, стало быть, всегда относится “культивирование человечности”, studium humanitatis, неким определенным образом обращающееся к античности и потому превращающееся так или иначе в реанимацию греческого мира. Это видно по нашему немецкому гуманизму 18 века, носители которого Винкельман, Гёте и Шиллер. Гёльдерлин, наоборот, не принадлежит к “гуманизму”, а именно потому, что мыслит судьбу человеческого существа самобытнее, чем это доступно “гуманизму”.


http://www.philosophy.ru/library/heideg/humanism.html




> ИМХО, Традиция в интертрепации  "традиционалистов" - выдумка интеллектуалов, которым было нефиг делать. А реальные архаические культы и традиции подтверждают: человека, личности в них нет - есть функция. Охотник. Жрец. Муж. Воин. Перечитайте Проппа, "Исторические корни волшебной сказки". Есть там личность?


У меня иное ИМХО, но это уже оффтопик. :Smilie:  В двух словах, это были (традиционалисты) не кабинетные интеллектуалы, но люди, которые практиковали в реальных духовных традициях. Со многими их выводами и идеями позднее соглашались традиционные религиозные мыслители и философы описываемых традиций, в частности, ряд ведущих иранских мыслителей XX века. Вопрос в том, что понимать под личностью...




> Ведическая религия - чем не сакральная традиция в готовом и чистейшем виде? А Будда Шакьямуни и критиковал её за слепой традиционализм и направленность не на конкретного человека с его страданиями и экзистенциальными задачами, а на следовании догмам и ритуалам.


Благодаря этому ведическая религия модифицировалась, что не мешает буддизму и индуизму до сих пор оставаться подлинными Традициями.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Самостояние евразийцев , как выяснилось, предполагает целенаправленное противодействие либеральным ценностям, "работу по недопущению" и предполагает "очень ограниченное взаимодействие" .


Первое и второе отчасти верно, а касательно третьего - ничего подобного. :Smilie:  




> Е.А.Т. ничего такого не имел в виду. Более того, он кажется где-то приводил в пример Индию как удачный пример взаимообогащения.


Всё это имелось в виду :Smilie:   в прямых текстах. Читайте ЕАТ. :Smilie:   Про Индию верно заметили. :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Свободолюбивый американский народ - это в значительной степени миф американских СМИ.


так и о чем это говорит? Существует "национальная программа" - идеология такая... 




> Не в свободах тут дело, а в элементарном инстинкте самозащиты. Вьетнам их медленно убивал, как сейчас убивает Ирак.


вы не поняли.. я не об ираке, а о факте низовых выражений. У нас не ходят как у них по улицам и водометами не разгоняют демонстрации.. У нас правозащитник приравнен текущей властью к предателю родины. А мы все дружно любим президента - опросы однако.. апсчесвеннаго мнения.. о как.




> Кто лезет? Свобода совсем не обязательно должна толковаться в неограниченно либеральном контексте. Та же Индия - свободная страна, но там никто не зацикливается на этих просвещенческих мифологемах.


может потому что гайки не крутят? Живут себе.. мантры читают Шивы, .. в свободное от работы время.. у кого она есть конечно




> Шея, говорите, тренирована...
> Зато руки не тренированы коренные народы вырезать, а мозги не тренированы все соки из них высасывать - и слава Будде!


Ой ли, Миша.. ой ли... про калмыков напомнить?.. и про другие массовые переселения/этнические чистки в период о котором так тоскует Борис..

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Если либерализм против национальных культур ("Покажите мне этого пса, Ливси!" ) - я против такого либерализма. 
> Если национальная культура заключается в том, чтобы падать в обморок при слове "гамбургер", если ей страшен "МакДональдс" - это не национальная и не культура. Подлинная культура способна переварить и усвоить любую пищу, как японцы превратили котлету в тон кацурэцу, мороженое - в айсекуримо, а свою страну - в плацдарм передовых технологий, заимствованных у Запада (всё это произошло ещё до 1-й Мировой, а не после 2-й).
> 
> Если чаемая унификация заключается в повсеместной отмене смертной казни, улучшении условий труда и жизни людей, развитии образования и медицины, обеспечении гражданских прав и свобод - я за такую унификацию.
> 
> Если "цветущая сложность" заключается не в многоцветьи национальных культур, а в амбициях режимов и режимчиков, грозящих миру ядерной дубинкой или мечтающих о ней, ну её нафиг, такую "сложность". Кстати, первым заговорил о многополярном мире г-н Ельцин. Очень удобный лозунг для тиранов и олигархов: не мешайте нам править, мир многополярен.


Как это ни странно, но я со всем сказанным согласен. :Smilie:  
Только вот о многополярном мире продолжают говорить и Индия, и Китай. Олигархи живут пока что в однополярной реальности. Да и ядерной дубинкой никто миру не грозит. Если Вы об Иране, то это та же история, что и с химическим оружием Саддама. Обыкновенный внешнеполитический пиар Штатов. В целом же, то, что Вы описали, никак не укладывается в мессианскую американскую модель :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> *КУЛЬТУРУ*


Миша, я повторюсь может быть - но НЕТУ ЩАС У СЛАВЯН культуры.. нету и все.. 
У фрицев тех же есть, - у нас нет..
----
З.Ы. А вы про какую культуру?

----------


## Tiop

> Первое и второе отчасти верно, а касательно третьего - ничего подобного.


На практике все три пункта невозможны один без другого. Кстати, Китай это страна, принявшая и провозгласившая высшую форму демократии - коммунизм (Маркс), потому непонятно, забавная ситуация...




> Всё это имелось в виду в прямых текстах. Читайте ЕАТ.


Читал, не нашёл, он не говорил об организациях по противостоянию.

----------


## Ондрий

> Самостояние не отрицает, а как раз предполагает взаимодействие, взаимопроникновение и взаимообогащение. В противном случае было бы не обогащение, а эклектический и синкретический коктейль.


На поверку пока,  кроме плевков во все западное, публике никакого иного "взаимодействия" предложено не было...

-------------
Михаил, мне вот чего показалось - западная культура слишком пестрая - особенно в штатах - стране эмигранов. Море разных цветов издалека всегда покажется серой кашей.. Может пожтому вам кажется что там ничего хорошего нет? 
И с другой стороны - монокультурный пласт вами предлагаемый - проще, а главное понятней.. Вы то образованный человек - а что вылезет за этим евразийством,  я даж представить боюсь.. Те самые которые реально смогут, имея силы и власть, реализовать эту идею...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> так и о чем это говорит? Существует "национальная программа" - идеология такая...


Хорошая программа. В университете Вирджинии сегодня несколько десятков человек перестреляли. Конечно, свобода, так уж до конца, до последнего выстрела...




> У нас не ходят как у них по улицам и водометами не разгоняют демонстрации.. У нас правозащитник приравнен текущей властью к предателю родины. А мы все дружно любим президента - опросы однако.. апсчесвеннаго мнения.. о как.


Не все и не дружно. Не поверите, но "несогласные" вызывают у меня определённое чувство уважения, не немцовы с явлинскими, но именно Каспаровы с Лимоновыми, невзирая на все идеологические расхождения.




> может потому что гайки не крутят? Живут себе.. мантры читают Шивы, .. в свободное от работы время.. у кого она есть конечно


Может быть, может быть... И агрессивных войн не ведут.




> Ой ли, Миша.. ой ли... про калмыков напомнить?.. и про другие массовые переселения/этнические чистки в период о котором так тоскует Борис..


Да брось, Андрей. Это отдельная тема, не имеющая ничего общего с физическим вырезанием коренных народов (фактическим геноцидом) и выкачиванием ресурсов из колоний. Не работают эти параллели, как и чеченская война с палестинской интифадой никаким боком не пересекаются.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> На практике все три пункта невозможны один без другого.


Возможны, возможны... :Smilie:  




> Читал, не нашёл, он не говорил об организациях по противостоянию.


Об интеллектуальном противостоянии. Вы о чём-то не о том подумали. :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кстати, представил себе пару забавных диалогов.
Гуляет Румата по стране, смотрит на нищету, голод, пытки и всяческое изуверство - мрак, короче. Не выдерживает, приходит к дону Рэбе с бластером. А тот ему и говорит: 
- Ты, гнилой либерал, убирайся со своим атомарным индивидуализмом. Не видишь - мы кушаем... то есть цветём... многообразно.

Приземляется... притормансивается звездолёт "Тёмное пламя". В эротичном костюме в обтяжку выходит астронавигатор Мента Кор. А ей навстречу делегация во главе со всенародно любимым председателем Чойо Чагасом: вы тут нам разврат не пропагандируйте и вообще убирайтесь. Мы живём в многополярной Галактике. Да ведь в книге Ефремова конфликт на этом и был построен...

_- Человечество? Это что такое?
- Население нашей планеты.
- То есть народ?
- Понятие народа у нас было в древности, пока все народы планеты
не слились в одну семью.  Но если пользоваться этим  понятием,  то  мы говорим от имени единого народа Земли.
- Как может народ говорить помимо законных правителей? Как может неорганизованная  толпа,  тем  более простонародье,  выразить единое и полезное мнение?
- А  что  вы  подразумеваете  под  термином  "простонародье"?  -
осторожно спросила Фай Родис.
- Неспособную  к высшей науке часть населения,  используемую для
воспроизводства и самых простых работ.
- У нас нет простонародья,  нет толпы и правителей. Законно же у
нас лишь желание человечества,  выраженное через суммирование  мнений. Для этого есть точные машины.
- Я не уяснил себе,  какую  ценность  имеет  суждение  отдельных
личностей, темных и некомпетентных.
- У нас нет  некомпетентных  личностей.  Каждый  большой  вопрос
открыто  изучается  миллионами  ученых  в  тысячах научных институтов. Результаты доводятся до всеобщего сведения.  Мелкие вопросы и  решения по  ним  принимаются  соответствующими  институтами,  даже  отдельными людьми, а координируются Советами по главным направлениям экономики.
- Но есть же верховный правящий орган?
- Его нет. По надобности, в чрезвычайных обстоятельствах, власть
берет  по  своей  компетенции  один из Советов.  Например,  Экономики, Здоровья,  Чести и  Права,  Звездоплаванья.  Распоряжения  проверяются Академиями.
- Я вижу у вас опасную анархию и сомневаюсь,  что общение народа
Ян-Ях с вами принесет пользу.  Наша счастливая и спокойная жизнь может быть нарушена...  Я отказываюсь принять  звездолет.  Возвращайтесь  на свою планету анархии или продолжайте бродяжничать в безднах вселенной!_

Вообще, трагедия и глупость в том, что наш величайший утопист, замечательный мыслитель и писатель остался практически непрочитанным и непонятым...

----------


## Ersh

ФХТАГН! Тред закрыт!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> В целом же, то, что Вы описали, никак не укладывается в мессианскую американскую модель


Да чихал я на Америку! Северная Европа форева!  :Smilie:  Оле-Оле-Оле-Оле!

----------

